# Let's See Your Magrette Watch



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I am nuts about my Magrette Regattare and would enjoy seeing pictures of other Magrettes. Here are a few pics of mine:


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My first two Magrettes. The bronze/brass is gone now!









The Kia Kaha Limited Edition, with ETA movt.

















One of my favourites, the Moana Pacific Diver. This one I bought preowned, but mint! :-!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's my chrono on a Panatime hornback alligator strap. I took advantage of the recent summer sale and have more straps coming next week!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I got the other chrono model, the DLC. Great looking piece, and the caseback is really something! |>


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My MPP blue is truly fantastic.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Another owner of a Regattare Chrono here! 

On the steel bracelet:



















On a custom brown Steveostraps Monte Carlo strap:


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Just got it the other day. Love it.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Love my Magrettes. Have had so many over the years.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Last one I bought, the Regattare Tiki blue dial.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Couldn't seem to hang on to mine :/


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for your pictures guys. You have some beautiful watches. I find it hard to resist these beautiful cushion case designs and ordered an all black MPP today. Magrette seems to offer great value.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Moana Pacific Diver...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

None left now, but I used to have these















Nicely made watches, but a shame about the movements inside.

Would certainly consider one with a 9015


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Bradjhomes said:


> None left now, but I used to have these
> View attachment 1577646
> 
> View attachment 1577647
> ...


I agree about the ,though I have been able to live with the non-hackable movement. Yesterday, I ordered the all black MPP that has the 9015 movement. I'm looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just snagged a used Regattare 2011 off ebay for £225 shipped, about $380 ish i think. With the Magrette black/red leather, rubber and the steel bracelet.
States has a few light hairlines from desk diving but that looks to be all.

Was this a decent price or have i overpaid ? Bargain ?

Chris


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think you did fine, especially with the bracelet included. I have the same watch but don't have the bracelet. Brad's Regattare 2011 looks great on the bracelet.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

That's great news thanks 

Chris


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Just snagged a used Regattare 2011 off ebay for £225 shipped, about $380 ish i think. With the Magrette black/red leather, rubber and the steel bracelet.
> States has a few light hairlines from desk diving but that looks to be all.
> 
> Was this a decent price or have i overpaid ? Bargain ?
> ...


Pretty good price, especially with the bracelet. I really liked how it looked on the bracelet.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

I love this watch. So much so in fact it has 4 straps just for it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Dutchman72 said:


> I love this watch. So much so in fact it has 4 straps just for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool strap, Dutchman! Care to share where you found it?


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

The Panatime straps I ordered came in yesterday. Trying out the black shark first. Super comfy!


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

erikclabaugh said:


> Cool strap, Dutchman! Care to share where you found it?


C&B straps. A guy in Spain and he hand makes them to your specs. It took home several weeks to make. I got him to make me a Panerai '72' style strap for it as well. Both are top quality for the price (around £45 each if I remember correctly).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy0104 (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful ! 


erikclabaugh said:


> Here's my chrono on a Panatime hornback alligator strap. I took advantage of the recent summer sale and have more straps coming next week!


----------



## Jimmy0104 (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful, Beautiful 


erikclabaugh said:


> Here's my chrono on a Panatime hornback alligator strap. I took advantage of the recent summer sale and have more straps coming next week!





Fomenko said:


> I got the other chrono model, the DLC. Great looking piece, and the caseback is really something! |>


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

The Magrette/Panatime fashion show continues with this leather python print strap...


----------



## wonderbread (Aug 30, 2013)

Really love the look of the Regattare, especially on the SS bracelet. Been trying to get my hands on one of these for awhile unsuccessfully. Hoping one shows up in my price range on F29 sooner or later.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

chirs1211 said:


> Just snagged a used Regattare 2011 off ebay for £225 shipped, about $380 ish i think. With the Magrette black/red leather, rubber and the steel bracelet.
> States has a few light hairlines from desk diving but that looks to be all.
> 
> Was this a decent price or have i overpaid ? Bargain ?
> ...


Hi all, well my Regattare 2011 showed up just a little while ago, very fast shipping from Italy to Wales, mind you it was 45 euros, but still quick nevertheless.
And she's exactly as described, a few light marks easily taken care of with some polishing pads and a scotch pad, so 20 mins later and it looks virtually like new.
I have to admit i was planning on flipping the bracelet to offset the cost, this was a large purchase for me at the moment, but now having it in my hands i think that'll be very unlikely.
It is a fantastic bracelet and looks great on the 2011, even if the link screw heads are tiny 
I'll sort some pics soon.

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

wonderbread said:


> Really love the look of the Regattare, especially on the SS bracelet. Been trying to get my hands on one of these for awhile unsuccessfully. Hoping one shows up in my price range on F29 sooner or later.


Having now finally got my hands on one, been tempted many times but either something else came up or i didn't have funds, and in the case of the 2011 it being out of stock, i will say it will be very worthwhile getting hold of one. Be it the 2011, the Tiki or the Chrono.

Also i have to say the new Dual Crown looks very nice too
Maybe an option the put a $150 deposit on one now, balance at time of delivery in January.

Chris


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Fomenko said:


> View attachment 1576684


the engraved case/lugs were my favs.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

chirs1211 said:


> Having now finally got my hands on one, been tempted many times but either something else came up or i didn't have funds, and in the case of the 2011 it being out of stock, i will say it will be very worthwhile getting hold of one. Be it the 2011, the Tiki or the Chrono.
> 
> Also i have to say the new Dual Crown looks very nice too
> Maybe an option the put a $150 deposit on one now, balance at time of delivery in January.
> ...


Good option - the Dual Time looks fantastic! I'm signed up for a white dial.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here are mine.


----------



## spronston (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's my Regattare Tiki:


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

spronston said:


> Here's my Regattare Tiki:
> View attachment 1582225


Beautiful!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^ That Professional looks great with the blue Isofrane. |>


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm waiting for mine to come back from repair. Fairly certain I'm suffering from separation anxiety.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> ^^^^ That Professional looks great with the blue Isofrane. |>


thanks, it works really well on it. That was the one I got at half price from the Helberg CH6 preorder.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Currently undergoing surgery...


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^ Cool! Where's the deployment buckle come from?


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Spoonsey said:


> ^^^^ Cool! Where's the deployment buckle come from?


It's the Boschett Ratcheting clasp.


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

This All Black arrived yesterday:


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

That's my Magrette.


























(Disclaimer: neither the Aston-Martin nor the ladies are mine, but the watch and the rubber duck are.) ;-)


----------



## Questend (Jul 19, 2014)

Just bought this Magrette bronze/brass. Love it with the new strap I picked up!


----------



## runandshoot (Mar 15, 2014)

The carriage in the background is not mind, but the wrist is!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^^ that is lovely!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Had time to get some quick pics done today





























Chris


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

runandshoot said:


> View attachment 1584040


the engraving is awesome.


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Fluenz (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought you might like to see this little collection and as you can see I am a massive fan of Magrette Watches - Let's just say they speak to me.
Sorry for the rubbish picture but for you chaps who like to know starting bottom left the watches are

Tiki SS 6/600
Bronze 187/1000
Te Manaia SS 4/10
Tiki PVD 1/600
Vintage 37/100

Top Row
Porsche 60 Years 
Regattare 2011 ETA 42/50
Valencia 347/500
Kemmner Tonneau White 
Kemmner California 

There is a bottom row in this box made for me in the UK by now retired box maker.

Biggest regret - Not getting a Regattare Moana Pacific with an ETA movement when I could have.

Biggest Joy - My Te Manaia with matching number buckle in memory of my parents.

Would love to own - Magrette Royal Enfield Fifty Five Special edition - Never likely to happen but we all have our dreams.

Best wishes all


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Fluenz said:


> I thought you might like to see this little collection and as you can see I am a massive fan of Magrette Watches - Let's just say they speak to me.
> Sorry for the rubbish picture but for you chaps who like to know starting bottom left the watches are
> 
> Tiki SS 6/600
> ...


Quite possibly the most beautiful collection and unique. Very great story with the unique number on the buckle too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regatarre 2011 ETA 2824-2 LE


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Here are mine.


Can you tell me who makes the strap on the silver bezeled one, right below the black chrono? Thanks.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Leoncino Blanco checking in.


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Does Magrette still make the black chrono DLC? I want one!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

zfromvan said:


> Does Magrette still make the black chrono DLC? I want one!


I think they sold out all of the inventory on that one. They do come up preowned on watchrecon from time to time. I emailed with Dion a few months ago, and he mentioned he would probably not make another chronograph anytime soon.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

zfromvan said:


> Does Magrette still make the black chrono DLC? I want one!


here is mine, it's one of my favorites


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Still lusting after a SS Regattare chrono, sad to see no longer in stock and not returning anytime soon

Chris


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Damn, that's disappointing. Might have to settle with a black MPP...


----------



## FrozenTime (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's my beauties, a Moana Pacific Rose Gold and a Kaitiaki Limited Edition #19 of 25. 
The MPP is on a Ted Su vintage leather strap and the Kaitiaki is on a GunnyStraps Tattoo Fancy Colour:










The Kaitiaki:










and the Moana Pacific:


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I took these ones for Christmas: my PVD Chrono and my Moana Pacific Diver.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I really like the custom strap on the Kaitiaki:


----------



## der_koelner (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe not a true diver...however a Magrette still :-! Some of the Leoncinos have made it to Europe before Christmas, one of them is mine....I was struggling with the strap choice of the white one, which I ordered...so went for those two alternatives.

Dark brown with white contrast stiching and white sides....
















...and steel....that´s the one which changes the appearance of the small lion tremendously...I like it!
















Lastly a nice lume shot and one more detailed shot to show the beauty in more detail b-)


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^ Really nice shots of the Leoncino. My favourite combination is the croco strap in the second-last photo. 

I'm eagerly waiting for the Dual Time!!!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My white Leoncino finally arrived! 

I love it!! My Magrette collection is now at 3.

It's gone straight on a custom Steveostraps 'Hustler' strap but I obviously used that beautiful Magrette buckle...it's not too different in colour to the one supplied, but is a little thicker and I think it will age nicely...


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

My two babies....


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

nickuk said:


> My two babies....
> View attachment 2546146
> View attachment 2546154
> View attachment 2546170
> View attachment 2546186


Those two are beauties!...and the babies too ;-)

I regret not picking up a MPP PVD chrono.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a fantastic buckle!


----------



## Fluenz (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you - Its moved on a little since the post 2 more and an incoming special in late Jan early Feb


----------



## Fluenz (Nov 5, 2013)

DonQuixote said:


> Quite possibly the most beautiful collection and unique. Very great story with the unique number on the buckle too.


Thank you - Its moved on a little since the post 2 more and an incoming special in late Jan early Feb


----------



## Fluenz (Nov 5, 2013)

Honkylips said:


> Can you tell me who makes the strap on the silver bezeled one, right below the black chrono? Thanks.


Steveostraps Here in the UK. He has a website


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Fluenz said:


> Thank you - Its moved on a little since the post 2 more and an *incoming special *in late Jan early Feb


Do you mean the Magrette Carbon?!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a shame those buckles aren't available separately, think they'd be VERY popular.

Chris


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> It's a shame those buckles aren't available separately, think they'd be VERY popular.
> 
> Chris


They're polished and they're 20mm...perfect for the 22mm lug mainly polished Leoncino, maybe not so much for other 24mm brushed case models...but I agree, it's a beauty!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahh, thanks , that may be why they're not selling them alone then.
Would depend then how commercially viable manufacturing 22mm & 24mm buckles would be. 
The numbers they'd sell may just make it not worth the effort alone.

Chris


----------



## Fluenz (Nov 5, 2013)

Illyria said:


> Do you mean the Magrette Carbon?!


Good deduction there ...... and I am looking forward to it


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Fluenz said:


> Good deduction there ...... and I am looking forward to it


I. Envy. You.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Any chance you could post a picture of the watch with the black strap? The straps are beautful. My Magrette Bronze came with a fantastic black/red strap of the softest leather ever.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Illyria said:


> Any chance you could post a picture of the watch with the black strap? The straps are beautful. My Magrette Bronze came with a fantastic black/red strap of the softest leather ever.


Sure ...


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it's about time I get myself a Magrette......


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Has anyone received a Magrette Carbon yet?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Late to this party...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wish i owned a Regattare s/s chrono 

Chris


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Wish i owned a Regattare s/s chrono
> 
> Chris


Just noticed one for sale in the sales forum


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Chris, you better jump on it! . I do love that piece, and although I had visions of always wearing it on a variety of heavy leather straps it's mostly on the Magrette rubber. Great match. I was fortunate to discover the brand and the watch when I did.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

One of my faves, I use the old school magrette rubber. It doesn't have the magrette name on it.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My Regattare 2011 with a new strap... :-!


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

Got this beauty on the way, thanks to getting to know Magrette through this thread.

View attachment 3291458


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I do fondly remember slowly opening the travel case when I first got it. Still on the rubber today although I think I'll leather it up for tonight.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Settled on 'gator...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Just noticed one for sale in the sales forum


Sadly no funds at present so i'll have to let it go to another lucky owner

Chris


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Settled on 'gator...


That strap, where can I get it?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

No clue.  I have so many I can't recall from wherst they came. Start with Panatime and Strapped For Time as they had a lot of traffic from me around when I got this.

Incidentally, for you Leo owners I at one time was considering buying one and had mocked it with this style strap and it looked awesome.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> No clue.  I have so many I can't recall from wherst they came. Start with Panatime and Strapped For Time as they had a lot of traffic from me around when I got this.


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fomenko said:


> My Regattare 2011 with a new strap... :-!


Looks great on that strap, makes it super classy!!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks great on that strap, makes it super classy!!


Thanks! I like Fluco straps, and their prices are great too... :-!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Picked up a Stainless Steel DLC coated lumed filled bezel from Todd @ Magrette. Always felt that the lack of lume on Magrette's bezels were always the ***** in Magrette's armor....even moreso on the MPP. So I had to get one. The ***** in the armor has been eliminated!

The only difference is the bezel has a glossy finish vs the matte finish of the original ceramic bezel. Wasn't sure if it was going to make me feel any different...but turns out, I like it just as much if not more now with the stellar lume. The glossy bezel actually matches the polished case nicely.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Picked up a Stainless Steel DLC coated lumed filled bezel from Todd @ Magrette. Always felt that the lack of lume on Magrette's bezels were always the ***** in Magrette's armor....even moreso on the MPP. So I had to get one. The ***** in the armor has been eliminated!
> 
> The only difference is the bezel has a glossy finish vs the matte finish of the original ceramic bezel. Wasn't sure if it was going to make me feel any different...but turns out, I like it just as much if not more now with the stellar lume. The glossy bezel actually matches the polished case nicely.


I've been considering this for my MPP All Black but doubt the gloss would work. If a brushed/matte option were available I'd be all over it. The stock bezel lume is non-existent.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Here's my Magrette!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> Here's my Magrette!
> View attachment 4433130


Nice strap! Care to share where you got it?


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

m0rt said:


> Nice strap! Care to share where you got it?


Can't remember where I got it from. It's just a random strap.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

timetraveler said:


> View attachment 4434914
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434930
> ...


Nice watch and pictures!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just picked this one up, was always a fan of the blue


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Vracer111 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Still loving my Regattare 2011..!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Likewise!
#26/50 of the ETA limited edition

















Nice strap fomenko. I think id like to try a couple different leathers out. I have the stock black/red pebbled strap and a panatime vintage tobacco that is quite robust looking. Perhaps a nice smooth textured leather in black or dark grey. I have also mulled over sailcloth. Mine live on the comfy stock silicone most of the time. I tried it on the embossed MPP strap yesterday and it felt surprising dainty on that rubber. 
Love Magrette! Wish I could justify another!


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Still loving this one


----------



## Vracer111 (Feb 1, 2013)

On orange Maratc strap that just came in...


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Still loving this one


Looks great on mesh! Killer combo! 🏻


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Regattare LE 27/50 checking in.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Likewise!
> #26/50 of the ETA limited edition
> 
> View attachment 4789146
> ...


Just notice you're 26/50 and took the pic with 26 on date window. Well done!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ha!
I hadn't noticed that. Just a coincidence!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Just thought I'd share a pic of my Vantage after playing around with some LoS gel to give it some patina, then polishing it back a little....perfect colours for Autumn


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Love my Vantage


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Regattare tiki


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Just thought I'd share a pic of my Vantage after playing around with some LoS gel to give it some patina, then polishing it back a little....perfect colours for Autumn
> 
> View attachment 5698050


That's amazing. I've never heard of doing that.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 5731370


Was wearing the MPP All Black yesterday. That's a good strap pairing.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The Carbon...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone wear the MPP Blue on a blue rubber strap?


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

So this popped up on eBay a few weeks ago and I've never hit the BIN button faster that I did that day. Didn't come with a box, but I don't care. I love this watch so much. It's been taking up most of my wrist time lately but it's truly awesome. The thing that I like about it the most is that because I'm not a big diver guy, I only wanted one diver and this one meets all my requirements. Here are two shots, one on mesh and the other on an olive bond NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

For those who would like to see a Magrette on the gen Stainless Steel Bracelet prior to their purchase. I like it. Quite the heavy combination - but less top heavy than the leather strap. It is more like an equilibrium now


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> For those who would like to see a Magrette on the gen Stainless Steel Bracelet prior to their purchase. I like it. Quite the heavy combination - but less top heavy than the leather strap. It is more like an equilibrium now


I really liked the bracelet when I had mine. Yes it's big and bulky, but as you say it evens out the watch a little.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> I really liked the bracelet when I had mine. Yes it's big and bulky, but as you say it evens out the watch a little.


So, why did You sell it/got Rid of it? Just curious


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I miss my Magrette MPP blue dial. Hopefully it makes it back to me this coming week with its new DLC lumed bezel!!!!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> So, why did You sell it/got Rid of it? Just curious


I just tend to flip watches quite frequently.


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

Vantage Bronze On Winder


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> I miss my Magrette MPP blue dial. Hopefully it makes it back to me this coming week with its new DLC lumed bezel!!!!


Magrette is down to the last handful then gone.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Anyone wear the MPP Blue on a blue rubber strap?


I stumbled on my own post. Since then I added a Bonetto Cinturini Model 317.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's mine, which is what I believe to be a rare "Katanga" variant of the Moana Pacific.










---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk. Waiter, another Mai Tai, please... when you get a chance.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

The new Dual-Time PVD.


----------



## SGO930 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just added the new rally strap


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Astropin said:


> The new Dual-Time PVD.
> 
> View attachment 7581186
> 
> View attachment 7581194


That is a really elegant look that suits the design.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> That is a really elegant look that suits the design.


I have to agree, the PVD really suits it. I didn't know that version was released yet. I guess they've got quite a few designs coming out soon.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this is looking damn good, much better the expected



Astropin said:


> The new Dual-Time PVD.
> 
> View attachment 7581186
> 
> View attachment 7581194


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

daforg said:


> I have to agree, the PVD really suits it. I didn't know that version was released yet. I guess they've got quite a few designs coming out soon.


If I recall the PVDs were available early (or rather close to original launch date). The steel models (among which are the Moana Pacific Waterman and Regattare 2011, both pre-ordered) are expected end April or May.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Wish they would be more specific with the timing the white dual time SS will be back in stock. Just have 2016 on the website. Maybe sometime in the next 8 months I guess. Of course they didn't respond to my inquiry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jfo2010 said:


> Wish they would be more specific with the timing the white dual time SS will be back in stock. Just have 2016 on the website. Maybe sometime in the next 8 months I guess. Of course they didn't respond to my inquiry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never had anything other than great service and responsiveness from Dion.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> If I recall the PVDs were available early (or rather close to original launch date). The steel models (among which are the Moana Pacific Waterman and Regattare 2011, both pre-ordered) are expected end April or May.


 Interesting, the black Dual Times still show as preorder only.


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

May be there is someone interested to sell Magrette Regattare watch?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congratulations, that is certainly a classic timepiece.



mitchjrj said:


> Finally!
> 
> View attachment 7646178
> 
> ...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

R2rs said:


> May be there is someone interested to sell Magrette Regattare watch?


Check the Magrette Facebook group, there are often classic pieces or NOS available.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

daforg said:


> Check the Magrette Facebook group, there are often...NOS available.


Agreed. They just turn up. Likewise the Magrette Europe group.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's mine.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

4/5/2016










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Moana Pacific Diver on Maratac synthetic...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

If there is anyone in this group who is interested in the Regattare Chronograph, long since extinct, contact Todd at Magrette US as he has one available for sale that - incredibly - nobody has snapped up yet.

On another note, figured folks here would appreciate this project. I had a watch box that had fallen into disuse some time ago. Dawned on me to repurpose it for my Magrette's and customizing the top glass to suit. I found a local company who does glass sandblasting. Made a high-quality copy of the Magrette shield and had them burn it in. Both front and back have been blasted, and then with a decal in place for the logo the top was nuked again. The final piece has the shield in subtle relief that becomes more visible depending on the light. Turned out exactly as planned. Re-seated back into the box and have a nice home for the collection.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome, and great creativity! !



mitchjrj said:


> If there is anyone in this group who is interested in the Regattare Chronograph, long since extinct, contact Todd at Magrette US as he has one available for sale that - incredibly - nobody has snapped up yet.
> 
> On another note, figured folks here would appreciate this project. I had a watch box that had fallen into disuse some time ago. Dawned on me to repurpose it for my Magrette's and customizing the top glass to suit. I found a local company who does glass sandblasting. Made a high-quality copy of the Magrette shield and had them burn it in. Both front and back have been blasted, and then with a decal in place for the logo the top was nuked again. The final piece has the shield in subtle relief that becomes more visible depending on the light. Turned out exactly as planned. Re-seated back into the box and have a nice home for the collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> On another note, figured folks here would appreciate this project. I had a watch box that had fallen into disuse some time ago. Dawned on me to repurpose it for my Magrette's and customizing the top glass to suit. I found a local company who does glass sandblasting. Made a high-quality copy of the Magrette shield and had them burn it in. Both front and back have been blasted, and then with a decal in place for the logo the top was nuked again. The final piece has the shield in subtle relief that becomes more visible depending on the light. Turned out exactly as planned. Re-seated back into the box and have a nice home
> 
> Awesome and inspiring.
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> ...


If You dont mind me asking, which Model is the 3rd from the right?

Ty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP: G-14.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> If You dont mind me asking, which Model is the 3rd from the right?
> 
> Ty












Moana Pacific Regattare.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The Chrono...


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's my one and only!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't see the MPP vintage very often.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Magrette Regattare Tiki with SS bracelet.


----------



## debontehond (Apr 15, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> The Chrono...
> 
> View attachment 8175818
> 
> ...


This is not in production anymore is it? Very nice. Would like one too.

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

Newly arrived off the Bay. Dual Time No.159 b-)


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

debontehond said:


> This is not in production anymore is it? Very nice. Would like one too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


Correct. Limited run of 1000 now closed. That said, if seriously interested get in touch with Todd at Magrette NA.


----------



## debontehond (Apr 15, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Correct. Limited run of 1000 now closed. That said, if seriously interested get in touch with Todd at Magrette NA.


Ok thanks. Do you expect that they can still squeeze one out? ;-)

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

New to me Moana Pacific Professional G-14. VERY impressed with this watch and really looking forward to my Waterman pre-order.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

debontehond said:


> Ok thanks. Do you expect that they can still squeeze one out? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


Last I heard he had one for sale.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/(I'M A SCAMMER)/26876059873_1c16aab0ed_c.jpg


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Noticed guy fieri wearing a blue magrette on triple D!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

heyBJK said:


> https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/(I'M A SCAMMER)/26876059873_1c16aab0ed_c.jpg


Very, very nice! :-!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Just received this last week. Huge fan! Gorgeous, well made, solid watch. Hasn't left my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Next week or two will be good - trio of Magrette's en route.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Carbon on racer...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Pallet Spoon said:


>


those engraved cases are really nice.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

G-14 on stingray.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Skadoosh...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

*Waterman*


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Really, really enjoying the Waterman. What strap is that? It's perfect.


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> What strap is that? It's perfect.


 It's actually the extra one that they included because of the pre-order delays, but I liked it better than the two it was supposed to come with (Black rubber and black leather). It looks like it might belong to the Leoncino.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: Waterman*



awrose said:


>


That's sharp! The black is printed on the case back crystal?


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Waterman*



MV-22 said:


> That's sharp! The black is printed on the case back crystal?


 Yeah, it seems to be on the inside so it ought to be durable.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That looks great. Mine has matching stitch which is also an excellent complement but this is a bit more casual.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

You should have that strap in the watchcase as well - mine was tucked into the "envelope" in the lid.

Pics to follow, but I received my Waterman yesterday and am extremely impressed with the watch. Simply gorgeous. Sort of wish I'd ordered the Regattare 11 as well...



mitchjrj said:


> That looks great. Mine has matching stitch which is also an excellent complement but this is a bit more casual.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Waterman*



awrose said:


>


Gorgeous! It is a Sandwich dial, Right? RIGHT?! I am going nuts about it. Congrats!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Waterman*



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Gorgeous! It is a Sandwich dial, Right? RIGHT?! I am going nuts about it. Congrats!


Correct, sandwich. Another standout element you can see in that photo is how the bezel is raised from the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Waterman*


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Waterman*

Interesting - your black strap has red stitching, but mine has black. And your tan strap has tan stitching and mine was white. I guess it was luck of the draw?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Waterman*



awrose said:


> Interesting - your black strap has red stitching, but mine has black. And your tan strap has tan stitching and mine was white. I guess it was luck of the draw?


Yes. I purchased both the Waterman and Regattare 2011. The latter came with the black stitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Awesome photos mitch. Love the seconds Hand on the Waterman


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Awesome photos mitch. Love the seconds Hand on the Waterman


Agreed. Seems to be somewhat polarizing in opinions but I think it works well with the overall look of the watch and I always like little splashes of color like that. And, to the best of my knowledge, it for the first time fills a gap among Magrette divers: it is lumed.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Waterman has been my exclusive over the last week and my appreciation has dwindled not. Still playing around with straps, the latest is a vented rubber (happens to be off a Prometheus Piranha) and it's a perfect match. Also, because the strap is untapered I can use the Magrette 22mm signed deployant.

















Looks similarly great with the Regattare 2011 received at same time and on deck for extended wear...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> ... fills a gap among Magrette divers: it is lumed.


I have to concur: the seconds Hand on my regattare tiki has the slighest amount of Lume At the Last two Millimeters. It does indeed load under light so aus one Can See it in the dark.

Regarding your above post with the Rubber strap, methinks, it Looks better on the Waterman ...

Keep it up with the pics, though. I am salivating


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP G-14 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Some more of the Waterman, this time on assorted NATO's. Just quick and dirty.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

All in the (Moana Pacific) family...









And the Waterman while enjoying some Water of Life...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Regattare 11 on leather...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Working up a review of the Waterman and thought I would run a lume comparison. From left to right...

*1)* Moana Pacific Diver
*2)* Moana Pacific Professional (with updated engraved DLC bezel)
*3)* Moana Pacific Waterman
*4)* Regattare 11
*5)* Regattare Chronograph
*6)* Regattare Carbon









This is immediately following a number of full power blasts from an off-camera speedlight, taken with an iPhone 6. The only processing has been noise averaging in Photoshop by stacking multiple frames and a contrast tweak. More important here than absolute brightness is how the Waterman compares to its peers.

It is clear to see that C1 SuperLuminova in its characteristic pale blue is not as bright as the C3 used on the other models (or on the Waterman hands and pip.) The MP Diver lume is C3 but clearly not applied as thickly as the MP Professional or Regattare Chronograph. The Regattare 11 and Carbon have the benefit of sandwich dial construction so the lume underneath should be pretty thick.

After about 20 minutes the order of residual brightness is:

1) Regattare 11
2) MP Professional, Regattare Chronograph, Regattare Carbon
3) MP Diver, MP Waterman

On a side note the MPP and Regattare Chrono should be commended on how crisp and sharp their painted markers are alongside the sandwich cutouts of the Regattare 11 and Carbon. Truly impressive. I'm not a lume freak and generally speaking this isn't a make or break watch spec for me (and if I had a situation where I really needed fire coming off my wrist I have two Seiko's). This is just an observation that I thought I would share.

*ADDENDUM: 
*
I just checked the residual brightness four (4) hours post-ignition and wanted to share some additional (highly subjective) observations:


Visibility depends on dark adjusted eyes. They are all very dim. A better longevity test would be a longer exposure to light to fully saturate the lume.
The handsets are all pretty much the same brightness (including the Waterman's lumed pip.) Ten different people would probably give ten different rankings.
The MP Professional (including the new DLC bezel), Regattare 11 and Regattare Carbon markers are pretty much on par with each other. Just slightly edge out the Regattare Carbon.
Waterman comes up next, but only slightly behind.
The MP Diver markers are all but dark.

In the grand scheme this is all meaningless, but it also highlights (pardon the pun) that lume can be intensely bright when charged or it can last a long time. Very difficult to do both. Despite the C1 lume on the Waterman being noticeably dimmer out of the gate the gap started to close after only 20 minutes and after 4 hrs there was little perceptible difference.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Been eyeing a magrette for a while, just couldn't decide on which one. Great to see all these pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Some lovely pics.
I like the look of the Waterman, very versatile and dress up or down with different straps. Is it in stock now ? The website still lists it as pre production.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jtbr said:


> Some lovely pics.
> I like the look of the Waterman, very versatile and dress up or down with different straps. Is it in stock now ? The website still lists it as pre production.


You'll have to contact Dion. The site has not been updated as they are now shipping. But last I heard there was only a handful left of the first batch, no idea when the second round is coming.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok thanks. Will check with him to see if there are any left.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jtbr said:


> Ok thanks. Will check with him to see if there are any left.


Don't know your thoughts on PVD but that finish is readily available I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Don't know your thoughts on PVD but that finish is readily available I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a PVD MPP All Black in the past. For Waterman, polished SS is much nicer IMHO. Your photos of the Waterman is stunning and really tempting me to get one.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

jtbr said:


> I had a PVD MPP All Black in the past. For Waterman, polished SS is much nicer IMHO. Your photos of the Waterman is stunning and really tempting me to get one.


I prefer the steel as well, but also dig the sporty elegance of the PVD. If the steel version is out for its initial run you can still order to at least get your name on list for round 2. I'm glad to see that this release has gotten so much positive attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom99 (Oct 21, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a nice day. This photo looks great, what strap is that?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a red Bonetto Cinturini Model 317 (the color cast in the photo above makes it look orange). Fantastic strap, can't say enough about them. It's this one here...









And same model in black...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Let's _really_ see your Magrette watch. Some closeups of the Waterman using a newly acquired extension tube for my camera:


----------



## MitchCope (Jul 11, 2016)

Just got my first Magrette - I wanna play too!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New strap


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 13, 2010)

I rarely wear it these days (moved down to 39mm watches) but here is the original Moana Pacific Diver 001/500


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

#1. How 'bout that.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Moana Pacific Diver and Pro on the new Deep Blue HYDRO 91 vented rubber straps. Absolutely excellent.

















So good I had to order the orange, which is going to look insane on the Moana Pacific Pro All Black.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MPP Blue on the most excellent Deep Blue HYDRO-91 vented rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Broke down and got the orange HYDRO as well. Repeating photos above but in the interest of showing the complete set...

























Opinion remains unchanged on the quality of these straps.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My first Magrette

This is not a good pic to follow Mitchjrj but its what I've got for now.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> My first Magrette
> 
> This is not a good pic to follow Mitchjrj but its what I've got for now.
> 
> ...


First Magrette. Great way to start. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Regattare 11 PVD...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Classics, both. Crazy lume shot of the MPP DLC.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Regattare 11 PVD...
> 
> View attachment 8953890


Crazy Beautiful!

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Agreed. ;-)

While the shot is pretty cool it does a piss-poor job of showing that the Regattare 11 PVD, unlike the Waterman PVD, actually has contrasting brushed (sides, bezel) and polished (top of case/lugs) finishes. Really an elegant presentation that looks superb against that black/red stitch strap. Very different than the SS version.



paper cup said:


> Crazy Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Love this one.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Leoncino...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Another Leo...









...and the Regattare 11 PVD...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

In the spirit of the Rio regatta events...

















By the way, the first image is with a Bonetto Cinturini Model 317 in red. Makes me feel I should be on a yacht. Or at least a catamaran.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Been on the prowl for the Regattare Moana Pacific for a long time...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got the Belmoto TrackDay Black&Blue on Shark Mesh (OOH-ha-ha), but *I'm still wanting a green-dialed DualTime*.

Feel free to PM me if your greenie isn't getting the wrist time it deserves. US Cash or I've also got some tasty trade bait...

-=S=-


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Really enjoying this one.


----------



## MitchCope (Jul 11, 2016)

Excited to pick up my Regattare Carbon today! Swiss made LE first release


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

gward4 said:


> Really enjoying this one.


Really like that one!


----------



## djpsynchro (May 29, 2016)

LOVE the PVD and the engraved cases


Fomenko said:


> My first two Magrettes. The bronze/brass is gone now!
> 
> View attachment 1576682
> 
> ...


----------



## djpsynchro (May 29, 2016)

my fave Magrette color scheme


----------



## djpsynchro (May 29, 2016)

looks great in black


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats on the Carbon Swiss.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpsynchro (May 29, 2016)

nice!


mitchjrj said:


> Been on the prowl for the Regattare Moana Pacific for a long time...
> 
> View attachment 9021113
> 
> ...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I finally caved. Have the SS version on the way...bought it from someone on facebook of all places


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Been on the prowl for the Regattare Moana Pacific for a long ...
> 
> View attachment 9021129


I am def. in search of this Bad Boy. Fantastic pics as always

I think this is the closest You Can get into panerai Territory without getting a Hommage/whatever you call it. I know the anonimo numbering, but hey....it def. is kinda unique. I Love it for what it is


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP G-14


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MPP All Black...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Leoncino...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Happy with mine. Not so happy that all of the straps are too long though. Oh well. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

FYI to Magrette fans I just posted a review of the Regattare 11...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/review-magrette-regattare-11-regattare-11-pvd-3555274.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwin16 (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, here's mine.
This is the Magrette Moana-D Prototype. 1 out of 10 pieces worldwide.

On shark mesh:








On the recently bought Brady Sailcloth strap:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

edwin16 said:


> Well, here's mine.
> This is the Magrette Moana-D Prototype. 1 out of 10 pieces worldwide.
> 
> On shark mesh:
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy birthday to me
Late at night (NZ) pic on my new Schofield cricket ball leather strap


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Vantage on RIOS strap...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Continuing on the Panatime RIOS1931 campaign just added the Burnt Chestnut in 22mm for the Waterman, and a couple more 24mm's with the Maroon and Slate Vintage. Very nice, great feeling, high quality straps at reasonable prices.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Another instalment of the RIOS files... Burnt Chestnut on the Leo...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

33fountain said:


> never realized how nice they are.


You don't see the Leo as often as the other Magrette models, that's for sure. But it really is a classy watch.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Quick question for the Magrette owner, how long does it usually take to ship from NZ to US? 
Thanks


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Another instalment of the RIOS files... Burnt Chestnut on the Leo...
> 
> View attachment 9690714


Wow

Now THAT'S a winner

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP G-14 on stingray shoes


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

5imon L said:


> Quick question for the Magrette owner, how long does it usually take to ship from NZ to US?
> Thanks


To Canada 1-2 weeks tops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

My former 2011









My MPP LE 









I do miss my 2011, but looking into a Dual Time PVD Brown Dial or 11 PVD. IMO the signature cushion case of Magrette makes it the most versatile watch you can own with different straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fletma (Sep 2, 2011)

My Regattare Bronze - love the watch but a bit big for my skinny wrists so it doesn't get much time out and about.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Vantage on C&B ZULU...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

on new bradystrap

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Vantage on RIOS1931 for Panatime Burnt Chestnut...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette MPP G-14 w' stingray shoes.


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

Those stingray shoes are an impressive addition!


----------



## STF (Mar 8, 2015)

Fomenko said:


> I took these ones for Christmas: my PVD Chrono and my Moana Pacific Diver.


Have your bezel damaged at 15?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

STF said:


> Have your bezel damaged at 15?


Ouch! Yep, it looks like that. Unless just a weird shadow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't see many Tiki's. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Don't see many Tiki's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I could find a matching strap been through several this particular blue is being "difficult" but love the watch

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Magrette has a killer aqua ZULU that matches that blue beautifully.

Here is Deep Blue's HYDRO-91 on the MPP which is the same color blue dial...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Magrette has a killer aqua ZULU that matches that blue beautifully.
> 
> Here is Deep Blue's HYDRO-91 on the MPP which is the same color blue dial...
> 
> ...


Dang that's hot. I'm gonna need to get a blue hydro for my blue dial MPP. Wore my MPP today.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Dang that's hot. I'm gonna need to get a blue hydro for my blue dial MPP. Wore my MPP today.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


It's superb. Borealis' new vented rubber almost identical, perhaps a closer blue match... and cheaper with shipping. Either way absolutely exceptional strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

my magrette leoncino


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice. Always liked that colorway. The contrast of the bronze-colored inner bezel against he steel and blue hands. Not many white dialed Magrette's in general so a good addition to collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

My Tiki, and I'm tempted to add a bronze Magrette to my collection


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Nice. Always liked that colorway. The contrast of the bronze-colored inner bezel against he steel and blue hands. Not many white dialed Magrette's in general so a good addition to collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont see that the white dial (Leoncino) is available on the Magrette website anymore. I am really liking the Moana Pacific steel, I may need to place an order. The Leoncino is my 1st Magrette.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

francorx said:


> I dont see that the white dial (Leoncino) is available on the Magrette website anymore. I am really liking the Moana Pacific steel, I may need to place an order. The Leoncino is my 1st Magrette.


I think either the first batch of the white Leo, or entire edition, is sold out which is why it won't be showing. As for the MPP Steel I agree. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Never considered this brand before but this thread is making me reconsider. Some stunning pieces!


----------



## DanTheWatchMan97 (Sep 1, 2016)

Waterman! Made myself a nice green strap too


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Moana Pacific Chronograph...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Here is my only one on ISO and 5$ amazon NATO.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

On Borealis rubber strap.Very comfortable and accommodates Magrette clasp.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Vadym said:


> View attachment 10739650
> View attachment 10739666
> View attachment 10739674
> On Borealis rubber strap.Very comfortable and accommodates Magrette clasp.


Outstanding. An absolutely excellent strap, and I've gone on record many times that any I'm always a fan of a strap that fits the Magrette deployant. This is a great look.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Vantage on RIOS1931...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Vantage on RIOS1931...
> 
> View attachment 10739754


Absolutely gorgeous photo!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Some steel pics


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Loving the MPP Black.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

thomisking said:


> Loving the MPP Black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need to go back on rubber. Such a great, tight look. Been working the leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Repeat post.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regatarre 2011 #26 LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

This has been on my wrist for the entire weekend. A rarity for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Baptised at Makalawena.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Cuzzie Belmoto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Oldie but a goody...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got an issue with 12-hr bezel watches...I can't have too many.

Well, I can, and I'll be selling a few of my others to pay for this, one of my mini-grails:

*Green dial PVD DualTime on Z-store leather w/cross stitch. Finally!*









Better light.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great watch, and cool strap!



azsuprasm said:


> I've got an issue with 12-hr bezel watches...I can't have too many.
> 
> Well, I can, and I'll be selling a few of my others to pay for this, one of my mini-grails:
> 
> ...


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New Pro Black in Thailand










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

amrvf said:


>


Damn. Generally I don't like BoR nor straight endlink bracelets but this looks really good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Moana Pacific Pro Steel on Panatime Classic "Desert Dweller" Golden Vintage...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Same strap as above, but on the _Regattare Chronograph_...









...and a more casual 'lifestyle' shot on the classic _Moana Pacific Diver_...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MPP Steel on black RIOS1931...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Makin' copies in Dual Time. On a Richard Python w/PVD deployant.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy Cinco de Mayo!

Still have to work, but every minute on my Magrette GDT (green dual time) gets me closer to a margarita!

Now on the grey version of the Zlimsn strap from Linamarket on th'bay.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I pray you're going to make that Margarita properly!



azsuprasm said:


> Happy Cinco de Mayo!
> 
> Still have to work, but every minute on my Magrette GDT (green dual time) gets me closer to a margarita!
> 
> ...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> I pray you're going to make that Margarita properly!


I will most certainly drink it properly, Mitch old boy.


----------



## cubizmo (Feb 20, 2017)

azsuprasm said:


> I will most certainly drink it properly, Mitch old boy.


I'm just here for the Margaritas.

Happy Cinco de Mayo!

Sent from wherever I am at the moment using a homing pigeon.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

cubizmo said:


> I'm just here for the Margaritas.


...you mean "Magretteitas" in this thread.


----------



## cubizmo (Feb 20, 2017)

azsuprasm said:


> ...you mean "Magretteitas" in this thread.


Agree 100%, and the beautiful lume glow really makes me want a drink while wearing it.










Sent from wherever I am at the moment using a homing pigeon.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Moana Pacific Chronograph. One of Magrette's finest. Here pictured on RIOS1931 for Panatime KVLR strap which looks just incredible. There is another version of this strap with red stitching that is beyond ridiculous on this watch. Both of these are superb pairings, although a bit stiffer than the leather RIOS so takes more time to bend in.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow, gorgeous shot of a gorgeous watch. I would jump on that in a heartbeat if Dion made another batch.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

762x51 said:


> Wow, gorgeous shot of a gorgeous watch. I would jump on that in a heartbeat if Dion made another batch.


Of that I have no doubt. Those two chronos were/are highly regarded. I would also love to see another Magrette chrono in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Of that I have no doubt. Those two chronos were/are highly regarded. I would also love to see another Magrette chrono in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooooh and a SS Watermen with a SS bezel! And what about a nice bronze number?

Okay I'd better stop now, this could get very expensive!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> And what about a nice bronze number?


You are familiar with the Vantage, non?










Or do you mean a bronze chrono?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> You are familiar with the Vantage, non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am mitch, I was thinking something more along a traditional "diver" (I know the vantage is rated to 500m) with a bezel aka Helson Shark Diver or Gruppo Gamma Vanguard, however with the Magrette spin to it. I do like a nice bezel!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Lots of Dual Time action lately. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Lots of Dual Time action lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite useful everyday for tracking a 2nd time zone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Love my muana!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regatarre 2011 ETA 2824 LE



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regatarre evening



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Out hiking.









Helium escape valve not required!










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent shots!!

Got mine on today too. ETA driven Regatarre. I babied it for awhile but it's such a tough watch I have vowed to get it out more.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Out hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig these, nice and peaceful.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

With the Watcher...


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

762x51 said:


> View attachment 12411453


Always loved this look, that aqua blue is such a great color...









Blue in general pairs really well with the Steel (here in navy RIOS1931)...


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Agree completely.....your shot is a much better representation of the true color than mine. I need to put down the cell phone and get some good DSLR pics one of these days.

I was looking at the Navy straps at Panatime the other day, nice combo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mitch why are your pictures so excellent?

It's hard for the rest of us hacks to keep up!

Seriously though. They are beautiful and appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Mitch why are your pictures so excellent?
> 
> It's hard for the rest of us hacks to keep up!
> 
> Seriously though. They are beautiful and appreciated.


Short answer: I'm a photographer and I understand light and composition.  Long answer can be found in my signature links where I posted a tutorial on this very question a while back.


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Short answer: I'm a photographer and I understand light and composition.  Long answer can be found in my signature links where I posted a tutorial on this very question a while back.


Mitch, those are both great threads and I hadn't seen them before! Thanks for sharing.

I believe I've posted this previously elsewhere, but the ability to produce good, visually appealing pictures of watches isn't only rewarding on an individual level, but it's also of great reward when it comes to selling watches (or anything for that matter). In other words, it can be a very worthwhile skill to adopt and hone.

I've sold a fair bit of stuff online successfully. Success being defined by selling the items quickly, and getting the $ that I desire for them. If I had to identify one of the major factors that went into that, it's being able to present great images of the items. As you point out in your threads, getting a good starting image is the first key. Your post tutorial, while admittedly "basic" in scope, is likely even a few steps further than most people need to go in making a drastic improvement in their images.

You could even limit the starting steps to obtaining and practicing a cursory understanding of just 2 things.
-Cropping to enhance/improve composition
-Making full image Brightness/Contrast and color adjustments

Anyway... /END THREAD DERAIL.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

EdmundGTP said:


> Mitch, those are both great threads and I hadn't seen them before! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I believe I've posted this previously elsewhere, but the ability to produce good, visually appealing pictures of watches isn't only rewarding on an individual level, but it's also of great reward when it comes to selling watches (or anything for that matter). In other words, it can be a very worthwhile skill to adopt and hone.
> 
> ...


Agreed on all counts. A better image is a more saleable image if that's your goal.

As for even basic image editing cropping is a must; I'll expand that to mean proper framing in camera (cropping out what shouldn't be in the frame in the first place) and then fine tuning if necessary in post.

Regarding color adjustments this is a big fail oftentimes, where a watch is shot under a table lamp/interior lighting and is presented as yellowish/orange. For anyone shooting JPEG you really want to get close on your white balance in camera. There are different ways to do this. With a smartphone there is typically a way to reference something that should be neutral toned, and even better where different white balance presets are available. On a camera those white balance presets are the way to go - auto WB can work well but not always as it really depends on what colors are occupying the frame.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful on both sides...


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

I really wish they would do another run of those chronographs. Beautiful.


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

762x51 said:


> I really wish they would do another run of those chronographs. Beautiful.


I'm wishing for a second run of the ALL BLACK MPP that uses the STP movement this time around. Anybody have any idea when the next projected pre-sale announcement release is supposed to take place?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Selling my 2012 Magrette Moana Pacific Professional PVD, limited edition only 750 made this is # 188, it has the Miyota 9015 24 jewel movement, has date and hacking, includes two rubber straps and a leather one, and the extra links for the bracelet which is sized for 7-1/2" wrist. Reducing inventory, my loss your gain. Selling for $550 includes $25 shipping by insured USPS signature on delivery. PM me at rhorya "at" msn dot com. Pics are what you see is what you get. Small scuff on case next to helium valve and a small ding on lug at 10 o'clock. Other than that general swirls from normal wear. Crystal and bezel are perfect. Runs great.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP on stingray.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not unlike a few ex-girlfriends of mine, this pic has been getting around lately. Enjoy (the pic, that is, not my ex's, please)!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not unlike a few ex-girlfriends of mine, this pic has been getting around lately. Enjoy (the pic, that is, not my ex's, please)!


For some strange reason I just started air drumming Tom Sawyer.


----------



## WorldTraveler (Oct 13, 2015)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Argh lovely 
I'm looking for one like that if anyone selling it 
Thanks.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette regatarre 2011 LE.

Gave this one some love and attention today. Have been enjoying it on the wrist and shoe-horning it under the winter cuffs.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

My two for now..


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Kara









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Kara


----------



## rivronjoker3 (Jan 7, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about the Nautico? is it worth buying used? Information is close to nonexistent on the subject, is it really a Magrette watch?
Tanks for the info f any.

Ron e.


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

I’d never heard of it, just googled and it appears to be one of their first?


----------



## rivronjoker3 (Jan 7, 2017)

I ran into a picture of one randomly and then I found a guy selling one and im trying to buy it but doing research, there is nothing other than one pinterest picture, I guess is a copy of an lpha and they re way heare tha the magette version so I am trying to decide if I wan to spend the one on it, he reseach continues!!!

Ron .


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Seriously considering a Moana Pacific Diver II. Anyone know the overall thickness?
Thanks!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

The website tells the thickness (case, bezel, and sapphire)
of the MPP Kara that you pm me about.
http://www.Magrette.com/shop/8931883589?
Websites' reviews of MPP have told their thicknesses.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Skadoosh!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great Pic, you are one of the best!

PS - Is that a Trigger Point foam roller?!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Great Pic, you are one of the best!
> 
> PS - Is that a Trigger Point foam roller?!


 How the hell you identified that is beyond me!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great minds do their physio and watches alike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I use all manner of things around the house for props


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorldTraveler (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pre-ordered and paid for my MPD2 on bracelet, and really looking forward to 2/15......have to stay off their website in the interim, lest I splash more cash!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*I like Magrette.*

Keep posting in the two Magrette wristwatches discussion threads.

Sent from my Verizon iPhone 8S Plus via Tapatalk Premium


----------



## watchdan (Apr 18, 2011)

I just got the shipping notification on my 10th Anniversary Leoncino. Gold hands and gold chapter ring. I also ordered a MPD II 42 mm. Cannot wait.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

watchdan said:


> I just got the shipping notification on my 10th Anniversary Leoncino. Gold hands and gold chapter ring. I also ordered a MPD II 42 mm. Cannot wait.


Looking like that's been the preferred version, all I have seen so far.

Agreed on the MPD II.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

And why i need to stay off sites after a pre-order..

got my shipping notice for a PVD regattare 2.....am a sucker for a PVD watch....had a hard time between this and the PVD dual time, but ultimately use the timing bezel more than dual time...

so so now I will h s something to distract me u til the MPD2s ship!

will be interesting to see how long New Zealand to Canada takes....fingers crossed!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> will be interesting to see how long New Zealand to Canada takes....fingers crossed!


Should be a week,


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Haven't worn this beauty in a while. Forgot how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

And a week it was.....

pvd regattare 2

love the compressor style, with the inner bezel, and have always been a sucker for a sandwich dial!

borealis rubber for now...


View attachment 12894481


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi. Anyone receive their shipping notification on the MMPII yet ? Production was suppose to be done today (first Jan 31 then Feb 15). Can't wait for my 42 mm with white bezel.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not yet....I went with the 44mm, yellow bezel numerals......nothing up dated on the site yet....

have to manage with this in the meantime...


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not yet....I went with the 44mm, yellow bezel numerals......nothing up dated on the site yet....
> 
> have to manage with this in the meantime...


Thanks. Hope it doesn't take too long. My 1st time pre-ordering a watch, so I don't know how long one usually have to wait after production finishes. Yes, it was difficult deciding between the yellow & white numeral bezel. I basically tossed a coin in the end.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Kara on Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Anyone receive their shipping notification on the MMPII yet ? Production was suppose to be done today (first Jan 31 then Feb 15). Can't wait for my 42 mm with white bezel.


I just pre-ordered it a couple days ago. Have they already had you pay the balance?


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

rysonn said:


> I just pre-ordered it a couple days ago. Have they already had you pay the balance?


Yes. I pre-ordered on Jan 11 and paid the balance on Jan 31. Now I'm only waiting for shipping.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

These are mine:

















Brass!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Heiner said:


> These are mine:
> 
> View attachment 12900119


Great collection.
Man that last one is awesome. It's a pity they are sold out.
Edit : My mistake, I see they still have them in stock. I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

Colleagues, I just heard about this watch today. Looks gorgeous, could anyone give me some history on the brand and the quality of the watch thank you


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

Can you give me feedback I know nothing about this brand but the watches look legit


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Phoenix103 said:


> Can you give me feedback I know nothing about this brand but the watches look legit


Magrette are 110% legit. Read the posts in this thread, search other Magrette threads here on WUS, check out their website, their Facebook page and just plain ole' Google....the proof is in the puddin', as they say.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Great collection.
> Man that last one is awesome. It's a pity they are sold out.
> Edit : My mistake, I see they still have them in stock. I'm sorely tempted.


What is pictured here is different than on the site. This is the original Regattare 2011, 44mm. On the site is the newer Regattare 11 in 42mm. Also in PVD.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Heiner said:


> These are mine:
> View attachment 12900115


Love the MPP chrono. To bad that one is not available any longer


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> What is pictured here is different than on the site. This is the original Regattare 2011, 44mm. On the site is the newer Regattare 11 in 42mm. Also in PVD.


Thanks, even better in 42 mm. Cheers.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Thanks, even better in 42 mm. Cheers.


42mm PVD......kinda like it on the tan strap......Facebook page says they are getting ready to ship the MPD2s....








Also, and the clincher for me, sandwich dial....


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Yes. I pre-ordered on Jan 11 and paid the balance on Jan 31. Now I'm only waiting for shipping.


Have you heard anything yet? I haven't gotten a message to pay the balance nor have I gotten responses to emails.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

Could I ask you some size comparison photos of the 42mm version of the Moana Pacific 2 when it will be release??

I have a Benarus Moray 44. It’s a bit big for me and I presume the Moana Pacific 2 has the same size and feel. The 42mm should be a good size for me.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DTDiver said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I ask you some size comparison photos of the 42mm version of the Moana Pacific 2 when it will be release??
> 
> I have a Benarus Moray 44. It's a bit big for me and I presume the Moana Pacific 2 has the same size and feel. The 42mm should be a good size for me.


44mm and 42mm side by side posted earlier on Magrette FB page by Stephan Trimbos at FORaSEC...


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

rysonn said:


> Have you heard anything yet? I haven't gotten a message to pay the balance nor have I gotten responses to emails.


Only to pay the balance. I haven't emailed him after that, I thought I'd give it a week after completion. It would be nice to know that at least some people have gotten shipping notifications.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I love Magrette watches and have owned many over the years and when I heard he was releasing a 42 of the original MPP I was very excited. Ow it could be ForaSec’s pic but something is off with bezel to my eyes. The yellow looks to not be applied well? Or the colour does not match the render or prototypes. Could be totally wrong on this and hope when IRL pics show up I am. 

Also it appears he has not learned about those end links and bracelet. While I welcome he clasp upgrade the end links should match the catch much better than they do and this was a typical complaint with his last bracelet. 

Again this is all my opinion on this release. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium *Kara* has grey straps again temporarily


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> I love Magrette watches and have owned many over the years and when I heard he was releasing a 42 of the original MPP I was very excited. Ow it could be ForaSec's pic but something is off with bezel to my eyes. The yellow looks to not be applied well? Or the colour does not match the render or prototypes. Could be totally wrong on this and hope when IRL pics show up I am.
> 
> Also it appears he has not learned about those end links and bracelet. While I welcome he clasp upgrade the end links should match the catch much better than they do and this was a typical complaint with his last bracelet.
> 
> ...


Hi, I think you may be the right person to ask (assuming you pre-ordered one or more). How long did it take for him to ship the watches once the production was completed ? I pre-ordered the MMPII and the production was suppose to be completed Feb 15, but haven't heard anything yet. Thanks.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Double


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

single


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi, I think you may be the right person to ask (assuming you pre-ordered one or more). How long did it take for him to ship the watches once the production was completed ? I pre-ordered the MMPII and the production was suppose to be completed Feb 15, but haven't heard anything yet. Thanks.


i am growing increasingly concerned. I pre-ordered on the 12th anticipating a 2/15 release. I have yet been asked to pay the balance and emails, at least at this point, have gone unanswered. I totally understand that this is a production run and shipping might be delayed but I would at least like to know I can pay the balance and be assured I will be getting one.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

rysonn said:


> i am growing increasingly concerned. I pre-ordered on the 12th anticipating a 2/15 release. I have yet been asked to pay the balance and emails, at least at this point, have gone unanswered. I totally understand that this is a production run and shipping might be delayed but I would at least like to know I can pay the balance and be assured I will be getting one.


You need not be. Orders are sent in the order in which they are received. Because someone has received balance request/shipping confirmation doesn't mean you won't. I own many Magrette's and _not once_ has Dion failed to deliver. If you go to the Magrette FB page you will see images already posted by their European distributor FORaSEC showing the final production models (and bracelets.)


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

rysonn said:


> i am growing increasingly concerned. I pre-ordered on the 12th anticipating a 2/15 release. I have yet been asked to pay the balance and emails, at least at this point, have gone unanswered. I totally understand that this is a production run and shipping might be delayed but I would at least like to know I can pay the balance and be assured I will be getting one.


Of course you will be getting yours! Magrette has been around for over 10 years now, and it has a great reputation and customer service... 
This batch of watches will be with their owners next week for sure, maybe even this week. Want to bet something? ;-)


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Fomenko said:


> Of course you will be getting yours! Magrette has been around for over 10 years now, and it has a great reputation and customer service...
> This batch of watches will be with their owners next week for sure, maybe even this week. Want to bet something? ;-)


lol I hope you are right that would be awesome....I still have to get the email to pay my balance due. My concern isn't with the company but more so that perhaps my timing of my order was an issue. I had some communication with them before and they were great. I am looking forward to being an owner of one of their pieces!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I don't understand why a company doesn't simply make a product and then offer it for sale.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Moana Pacific Diver II Preorder updates*

I was wondering if anyone started receiving shipping updates for the Moana Pacific Diver II. The website says shipping will start on Feb 15th. I have mailed them twice about my order and no replies yet. Has this happened to anyone dealing with Magrette before. Help!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

reluctantsnowman said:


> I was wondering if anyone started receiving shipping updates for the Moana Pacific Diver II. The website says shipping will start on Feb 15th. I have mailed them twice about my order and no replies yet. Has this happened to anyone dealing with Magrette before. Help!


In my experience he always delivers. It is always a great product. But he always takes a long time to respond to emails and it often takes multiple emails from your side.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> In my experience he always delivers. It is always a great product. But he always takes a long time to respond to emails and it often takes multiple emails from your side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thank you, I have only heard good things about Magrette. Hopefully they respond or send me my shipping details. NZ is a long way off! How long does it take to get here usually?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> I don't understand why a company doesn't simply make a product and then offer it for sale.


This is common among microbrands. They aren't swimming in capital and cash flow. Some do it like Magrette with an initial pre-order deposit with balance due prior to shipping; in Magrette's case you can always cancel whereas some brands don't allow any refund which is brutal. Others require payment in full up front which is less ideal. And then of course there are the crowd funders.

It's a huge risk for small, independent operations to invest completely in a full production run and build an inventory to then sell.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Thank you, I have only heard good things about Magrette. Hopefully they respond or send me my shipping details. NZ is a long way off! How long does it take to get here usually?


Only a week to North America.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

mitchjrj said:


> This is common among microbrands. They aren't swimming in capital and cash flow. Some do it like Magrette with an initial pre-order deposit with balance due prior to shipping; in Magrette's case you can always cancel whereas some brands don't allow any refund which is brutal. Others require payment in full up front which is less ideal. And then of course there are the crowd funders.
> 
> It's a huge risk for small, independent operations to invest completely in a full production run and build an inventory to then sell.


The same applies to microbrand car companies also. Just look at Tesla &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

mitchjrj said:


> This is common among microbrands. They aren't swimming in capital and cash flow. Some do it like Magrette with an initial pre-order deposit with balance due prior to shipping; in Magrette's case you can always cancel whereas some brands don't allow any refund which is brutal. Others require payment in full up front which is less ideal. And then of course there are the crowd funders.
> 
> It's a huge risk for small, independent operations to invest completely in a full production run and build an inventory to then sell.


The same applies to microbrand car companies also. Just look at Tesla 😁


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Has anyone ordered, and maybe received, one of the new Magrette stainless steel braclets for the MP Pro Black or Steel? Available date is listed as 2/15/18 but I can't find any reviews or threads on the bracelets outside of Magrette's website.  The bracelet looks nice, and looks to have a divers extension but it would be nice to see it from a top down view.

Searching the web I did see a sales listing last September from a WUS member (AVS Racing) for a stainless steel braclet but it looked to have a different clasp. Anyone have an older bracelet and can comment on their experience?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jake West said:


> Has anyone ordered, and maybe received, one of the new Magrette stainless steel braclets for the MP Pro Black or Steel? Available date is listed as 2/15/18 but I can't find any reviews or threads on the bracelets outside of Magrette's website. The bracelet looks nice, and looks to have a divers extension but it would be nice to see it from a top down view.
> 
> Searching the web I did see a sales listing last September from a WUS member (AVS Racing) for a stainless steel braclet but it looked to have a different clasp. Anyone have an older bracelet and can comment on their experience?
> 
> View attachment 12918899


Go the Magrette FB page - a few people have already posted pictures.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Jake West said:


> Has anyone ordered, and maybe received, one of the new Magrette stainless steel braclets for the MP Pro Black or Steel? Available date is listed as 2/15/18 but I can't find any reviews or threads on the bracelets outside of Magrette's website. The bracelet looks nice, and looks to have a divers extension but it would be nice to see it from a top down view.
> 
> Searching the web I did see a sales listing last September from a WUS member (AVS Racing) for a stainless steel braclet but it looked to have a different clasp. Anyone have an older bracelet and can comment on their experience?
> 
> View attachment 12918899


I ordered one earlier in the month for my MPP Steel, but still have yet to receive it (or even a shipping confirmation) despite the posted 2/15 proposed shipping date, but no worries. Just as with their watches, I understand that with these smaller microbrands, they don't just magically flip a switch and hundreds of orders automatically get dispatched at once, lol!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Go the Magrette FB page - a few people have already posted pictures.


Thanks Mitchjrj! I see it now. Much appreciated!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> I ordered one earlier in the month from my MPP Steel, but still have yet to receive it (or even a shipping confirmation) despite the posted 2/15 proposed shipping date, but no worries. Just as with their watches, I understand that with these smaller microbrands, they don't just magically flip a switch and hundreds of orders automatically get dispatched at once, lol!


Good to know. I'm going to order one for my MPP Steel and will just wait for shipment. Thanks!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I ordered the bracelet along with a 44mm MPD2 w/yellow......all paid for

waiting, um, (not) patiently for shipping details, following both Instagram and Facebook for updates....and that is all I am really looking for right now - an update!

have purchased from Dion before with no issues, just not a pre-order like this.....have been in on other micros pre's (Borealis for example), and always been kept in the loop on timelines....

oh well....guess I will have to suck it up and wait just like everyone else!


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

rysonn said:


> i am growing increasingly concerned. I pre-ordered on the 12th anticipating a 2/15 release. I have yet been asked to pay the balance and emails, at least at this point, have gone unanswered. I totally understand that this is a production run and shipping might be delayed but I would at least like to know I can pay the balance and be assured I will be getting one.


I contacted Magrette @ 9:00am EST this past Monday the 19th about the status of my order. I received a reply from Dion within 3 hours, which I think would have been around opening time in Auckland, Tuesday the 20th. He told me the watch was shipping that day, and it did. He provided me a tracking number, and as of 10 minutes ago it was being processed by US Customs. Hopefully I'll have the watch within the week. No complaints here.


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

RmacMD said:


> I contacted Magrette @ 9:00am EST this past Monday the 19th about the status of my order. I received a reply from Dion within 3 hours, which I think would have been around opening time in Auckland, Tuesday the 20th. He told me the watch was shipping that day, and it did. He provided me a tracking number, and as of 10 minutes ago it was being processed by US Customs. Hopefully I'll have the watch within the week. No complaints here.


Weird....I haven't gotten a response either in an email to him directly or through the contact us link in regards to paying the balance owed. I even copied the email I got from paypal confirming the payment of my deposit.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

rysonn said:


> Weird....I haven't gotten a response either in an email to him directly or through the contact us link in regards to paying the balance owed. I even copied the email I got from paypal confirming the payment of my deposit.


Same here. Two mails and no replies, not nervous just anxious

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Same here. Two mails and no replies, not nervous just anxious
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


yea I have about 3 emails in at this point. Really I am just trying to give them the rest of the money.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Update...

shipped and in Canada now........ooooooo

Dion replied to my email, and am really looking forward to this one!

my regattare has set a high bar!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Jake West said:


> Good to know. I'm going to order one for my MPP Steel and will just wait for shipment. Thanks!


Placed order this afternoon and received an email this evening stating order received and shipment will go out in a couple of days. Excited to try the bracelet on the MPP Steel!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Just wrote mail no 3. This is like being in high school all over again :\


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tracking says my MPD2 is now with Customs......I guess I might get it Monday, we shall see....

in the meantime, this is pulling wrist duty today.


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

RmacMD said:


> I contacted Magrette @ 9:00am EST this past Monday the 19th about the status of my order. I received a reply from Dion within 3 hours, which I think would have been around opening time in Auckland, Tuesday the 20th. He told me the watch was shipping that day, and it did. He provided me a tracking number, and as of 10 minutes ago it was being processed by US Customs. Hopefully I'll have the watch within the week. No complaints here.


My MPD II cleared US Customs in LA today around 8:45am PST and was tagged 'outbound'. Spent about 48 hours there. Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow for the next update.


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

I still haven’t gotten a response to any emails nor a notification to pay my remaining balance.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I wish we were still just seeing watches.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Make producr. Sell product.*

I don't understand why a company doesn't simply make a product, offer it for sale, and then exchange the product for money.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Make producr. Sell product.*



BrianMcKay said:


> I don't understand why a company doesn't simply make a product and then offer it for sale.





BrianMcKay said:


> I don't understand why a company doesn't simply make a product, offer it for sale, and then exchange the product for money.


Keep asking the question and perhaps you'll eventually figure out an answer.


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

RmacMD said:


> My MPD II cleared US Customs in LA today around 8:45am PST and was tagged 'outbound'. Spent about 48 hours there. Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow for the next update.


No tracking update required, DELIVERED TODAY! Could not be happier. Impressions and maybe pics later.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

I got a reply too. It's in transit now, so hopefully early next week!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cleared customs yesterday, now just has to make its way West.....Tuesday is looking likely.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

RmacMD said:


> No tracking update required, DELIVERED TODAY! Could not be happier. Impressions and maybe pics later.


Cmon man, let's see some pics!


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Cmon man, let's see some pics!


I'll work on it. I don't have one of those new fangled phones with a camera. I got to rely on my ancient Canon G1 or my iPad, and both those take some effort to get a decent picture. 
I have the say this watch is friggin awesome! I'm not literate enough to write a review that does the watch justice, but I will be posting my impressions.
Anyone out there that is on the fence about purchasing this watch, get off your a$$ and send your money. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## BigPapaHapa (Feb 25, 2018)

Sick


----------



## BigPapaHapa (Feb 25, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> I wish we were still just seeing watches.


Sick


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Cleared customs at LA yesterday, but stuck there


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Going dark today...









The new quick release Magrette straps shipping with the Leoncino 10-Year are really, really nice. Subtle patina, thick but not overly so yet very soft, Lorica backing for wicking. This is the honey/cognac version but my favorite is probably the brown with the black back.


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Cleared customs at LA yesterday, but stuck there


Be patient Grasshopper. Mine spent almost 48 hours in customs. Keep checking and look for "Inbound out of Customs". Sounds like a oxymoron, but the "out" is what you are looking for.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

RmacMD said:


> Be patient Grasshopper. Mine spent almost 48 hours in customs. Keep checking and look for "Inbound out of Customs". Sounds like a oxymoron, but the "out" is what you are looking for.


Thanks RmacMD.. it does say inbound out of customs for last 24 hours.. I read that means it's with USPS now.. grr.. hate status quo..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Make producr. Sell product.*

After the pre-order the price increases ???


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's my issue, it's kinda small, but I have many OCDs....

sent express post from New Zealand post, bleeds into Canada post for me.....cleared customs and at my local sorting facility.

now, you may be thinking "what's the problem Maddog? You'll have your watch tomorrow!"

not so......

for Canada Post no longer delivers to doors....at least not out in Vancouver....we have community mail boxes....

so, as this is a signature required package, they won't leave it my mail box, the will leave me a stupid "we tried to deliver" notice telling me where I can pick it up Wednesday afternoon!!!!!!!!!

so WHAAAAA is me - all I have is fellow WUSers posting pics of their new arrivals to tide me over - wait, none of you have!

WHAAAAAx2


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Got mine on saturday!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

This came directly from the airport. No updates on the tracking, but a pleasant surprise.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

reluctantsnowman said:


> This came directly from the airport. No updates on the tracking, but a pleasant surprise.


Looks great! 44 or 42?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

K1W1 said:


> Looks great! 44 or 42?


42


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

reluctantsnowman said:


> This came directly from the airport. No updates on the tracking, but a pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 12933065


Pretty killer with the yellow sweater


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Pretty killer with the yellow sweater


Thanks, purely coincidental


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

reluctantsnowman said:


> This came directly from the airport. No updates on the tracking, but a pleasant surprise.
> 
> View attachment 12933065


See, Grasshopper, you were awarded for your patience. And I see you have the gift of color coordinating. 
Congrats!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

RmacMD said:


> See, Grasshopper, you were awarded for your patience. And I see you have the gift of color coordinating.
> Congrats!


Thank you *RmacMD*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

As predicted.....got a "delivery notice" in my community mail box, even thought they never actually tried to deliver it, and it's now waiting at the post office a mere 8 blocks from me!

oh well, tomorrow it is then!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Landed....44mm, yellow numerals, 7.5inch wrist.

love - case, dial, bezel, case back, bracelet, rubber strap, lume, looks great on ISO rubber
hate - the grey nato

pics:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great!

Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Landed....44mm, yellow numerals, 7.5inch wrist.
> 
> love - case, dial, bezel, case back, bracelet, rubber strap, lume, looks great on ISO rubber
> hate - the grey nato
> ...


Looks great!
Throwing down the gauntlet. Lets see a wrist shot with the bar at Joe Fortes in the background.


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine says "unfulfilled" still on my magrette account. Hoping that changes soon. Turns out I never got sent the original email to pay my balance. Dion sent it to me the other day and of course I paid my remaining immediately. Hoping that status changes soon!!!!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> hate - the grey nato:


What do you hate about the NATO?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> What do you hate about the NATO?


I guess I should have been more specific......

i hate natos in general, as I find that:
- they make the watch sit to high on the wrist
- I can never get them adjusted right.....either to loose or to tight
- the little tail of the strap drives me nuts
- the extra metal bits sticking out everywhere is just messy

what I generally do is cut the short bit out and make a one piece.....then I put it in the bag with the other 25 Natos I have and seldom wear!

btw - goes super nice on the black borealis ISO....


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> I guess I should have been more specific......
> 
> i hate natos in general, as I find that:
> - they make the watch sit to high on the wrist
> ...


More photos!!! Please. 42 or 44 mm , that is the question...

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It says 44 on his post..



Patagonico said:


> More photos!!! Please. 42 or 44 mm , that is the question...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> It says 44 on his post..


Yes indeed...44mm on a 7.5" wrist....sits nice and flat....leftie, so crown is not an issue....

the no-date has always been a favourite or mine, and the dial symmetry is killer....the splash of red is also a nice touch on the inner ring that I had honestly not noticed until it arrived....


----------



## watchdan (Apr 18, 2011)

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Old and new (42mm)...


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

42 mm looks small !!! or your hands are huge... 
what size do you prefer? I have to decide for my 7 inches wrist.



mitchjrj said:


> Old and new (42mm)...
> 
> View attachment 12941131


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Repeated


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

44 for sure on any wrist 7" or bigger.....I have a 42mm Armida A1 that is one of my current top10, but it's just a smidge to small....a smidge

anyway, 44mm MPD2 on the fitted factory rubber strap...

i didnt give it much of a chance out of the box, but have to admit I really like it now it's back on......great quality, super comfy and really looks good!

seriously thinking about going for one of the Karas, as TI and blue is a killer combo!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Patagonico said:


> 42 mm looks small !!! or your hands are huge...
> what size do you prefer? I have to decide for my 7 inches wrist.


42mm not small at all, nor is hand large.  Purely average hand, medium sized glove. Perhaps it's the perspective, and of course sitting beside the 44mm original it will appear smaller as it should.

Which size do I prefer? I love both the 44mm and 42mm cases and I feel they each fit well on my flat 7" wrist. You get a more compact vibe with the 42mm but there is still plenty of substance and heft. 42mm is a sweet spot, to be sure.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Patagonico said:


> 42 mm looks small !!! or your hands are huge...
> what size do you prefer? I have to decide for my 7 inches wrist.


I have a Kara @ 44mm on a 7.25" wrist. But I have 40mm, 41mm, 42mm, and 44mm watches in my rotation and all of them fit well. Probably not helpful in your decision but I think you'll be happy with either size.


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

So some people are getting their MPP II? I haven't heard anything from Dion, and he's not replying to my emails. Did any of you get any communication from him? I was expecting shipping to begin two weeks ago, and all I have is radio silence.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Doofus said:


> So some people are getting their MPP II? I haven't heard anything from Dion, and he's not replying to my emails. Did any of you get any communication from him? I was expecting shipping to begin two weeks ago, and all I have is radio silence.


They ship in order of orders.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Doofus said:


> So some people are getting their MPP II? I haven't heard anything from Dion, and he's not replying to my emails. Did any of you get any communication from him? I was expecting shipping to begin two weeks ago, and all I have is radio silence.


Same here. No reply to numerous emails. Also, they don't ship in order, because quite a few people that posted earlier that they have received theirs, ordered and paid after I did. Getting very frustrated.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Same here. No reply to numerous emails. Also, they don't ship in order, because quite a few people that posted earlier that they have received theirs, ordered and paid after I did. Getting very frustrated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


At least it's not just me. I placed an early order (my fourth Magrette), and people on here ordered and paid later than I did. :-(


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

So, whats the deal with these watches? The looks? Quality? Something else?


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Doofus said:


> At least it's not just me. I placed an early order (my fourth Magrette), and people on here ordered and paid later than I did. :-(


Hi. Did you have to wait this long for the other 3 Magrettes as well ? Did he also ship them out of order ?


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Did you have to wait this long for the other 3 Magrettes as well ? Did he also ship them out of order ?


He's always kept me updated before. My other models were all early serial numbers (below 100), and I don't recall this kind of delay, and I don't recall the complete lack of response to emails.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

No reply as well, I only asked once though, about a week ago. Ordered back in October. 44mm MPD2/white bezel, metal bracelet & rubber strap.


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

I ordered on September 25th, and paid the balance on January 28th - the day I was asked to. Since then, I've heard nothing and I don't think it's a particularly impressive way to treat a long-standing loyal customer.


----------



## watchdan (Apr 18, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> 42mm not small at all, nor is hand large.  Purely average hand, medium sized glove. Perhaps it's the perspective, and of course sitting beside the 44mm original it will appear smaller as it should.
> 
> Which size do I prefer? I love both the 44mm and 42mm cases and I feel they each fit well on my flat 7" wrist. You get a more compact vibe with the 42mm but there is still plenty of substance and heft. 42mm is a sweet spot, to be sure.


42 is perfect for my 6.5 inch wrist. I had a MPP which I had to flip because the 44mm cases was too much.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the OE rubber still.....









Regarding email, contact, etc.......Dion replied to my 2nd email, and my shipping was quick and easy......my 2nd Magrette and no complaints from me!

to answer an earlier question - paraphrased - what is it with these watches?

well:

- feature packed
- beautiful case shape
- very wearable, even at 44mm
- no date is a deal sealer for many, as dial is so balanced
- uniqueness......while some obvious styling cues from Panerai and others, no your common garden boutique diver.


----------



## watchdan (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is is the other new one. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## watchdan (Apr 18, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> On the OE rubber still.....
> 
> View attachment 12944583
> 
> ...


i think you hit it with uniqueness. While there are Panerai cues, Magrette has a style all its own. And it's every bit as classy as my Omegas or Tudors.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

watchdan said:


> View attachment 12945005
> 
> 
> Here is is the other new one. Simply gorgeous.


Beautiful. That's my favorite of the new quick release straps.


----------



## watchdan (Apr 18, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Beautiful. That's my favorite of the new quick release straps.


Yeah. I love the blue strap it came with but I couldn't resist the brown. Not sure which I like better. That's the awesome thing about the quick change straps. No need to choose. And I think the brown would look nice on my new MPD as well.


----------



## watchdan (Apr 18, 2011)

Double post. Sorry!



mitchjrj said:


> Beautiful. That's my favorite of the new quick release straps.


Yeah. I love the blue strap it came with but I couldn't resist the brown. Not sure which I like better. That's the awesome thing about the quick change straps. No need to choose. And I think the brown would look nice on my new MPD as well.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Magrette Leocino









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Got a new phone so now I can post pics of the new watch. Really excited about this one. I have liked the design ever since the first generation was introduced. I like everything about the dial design, bezel, and case shape. I was worried about the overall case height and weight (44mm version), but it was for nothing. I love the rubber strap, but I do have to confess the workings of the deployment initially were a challenge. I like the hacking feature of the STP1 movement. The exhibition case back is nicely done, a lot of attention to detail. The custom rotor is cool and the perlage embellishment on the movement is nice touch. Needless to say I'm thrilled with the watch.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

RmacMD said:


> Got a new phone so now I can post pics of the new watch. Really excited about this one. I have liked the design ever since the first generation was introduced. I like everything about the dial design, bezel, and case shape. I was worried about the overall case height and weight (44mm version), but it was for nothing. I love the rubber strap, but I do have to confess the workings of the deployment initially were a challenge. I like the hacking feature of the STP1 movement. The exhibition case back is nicely done, a lot of attention to detail. The custom rotor is cool and the perlage embellishment on the movement is nice touch. Needless to say I'm thrilled with the watch.
> 
> View attachment 12948229


I was on the fence about the rubber band from the start.....had zero intention of ever using it.....as soon as it arrived I took it off and put on the bracelet.....then a borealis ISO, then a gunny, then a Toshi, etc......24mm is the same size as my Panerai 000, so I have a boat load of straps.....

anyway, flash forward, and it's on the rubber as noted.....and boy do I love it!


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman PVD on bond NATO with PVD Hardware









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Kara 10 of 500


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Doofus said:


> I ordered on September 25th, and paid the balance on January 28th - the day I was asked to. Since then, I've heard nothing and I don't think it's a particularly impressive way to treat a long-standing loyal customer.


Hi. Have you heard any thing yet ? I still haven't had any response. My frustration is fast turning into anger.


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

No, still nothing, despite another email from me over the weekend. My next step is to send an email from a different email account in the hope that the others have been going into his spam folder.

After that, I don't know what to try.

I'm still trying to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Email replies from Dion were pretty hit or miss while I was waiting for my Kara but I eventually got the shipping notification and received the Kara. I can understand your frustration. I don’t think that Dion is doing anything fraudulent and I think that it is a case of a small company with limited personnel not being able to keep up with getting the watches out and replying to emails. I agree that it probably is not a very good way to run a business but sometimes you just have to do what you can while your business grows. Probably try hitting him up again and then submit a refund request with PayPal if you reach breaking point.


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

As I said, I've bought from him before, and while frustrated, I'm not suspcious.

What does bother me though, is the complete lack of communicaton. In theory, they started shipping these three weeks ago, and I've heard nothing. Not even "Please bear with us, we are QCing as we despatch" 

All Dion needs to do is REPLY TO ONE OF MY EMAILS,


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Not wanting to continue populating this thread with anything other than showing Magrette watches those concerned above may find this helpful, posted earlier on the Magrette FB page by Stephan Trimbos who runs FORaSEC (Magrette's European distributor)...

Stupid forum isn't uploading screenshot to post. Link to post...


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you. That's only just been posted, and had they done it a few days ago, I wouldn't be dragging this thread off topic. ;-)


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Omg so excited. Didn't even get shipping info but look what just got dropped off!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

I've tried to post a picture, but for some reason nothing will upload...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

New 42mm MPD2 checking in.


























Timeline for reference. 
- ordered on 2/15
- paid in full on 2/22
- received on 3/6 (no tracking info was provided)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ten13th said:


>


The way the light is hitting makes it almost look black. Which has me wondering how the MPD II would look in PVD/DLC.


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

ten13th said:


> Timeline for reference.
> - ordered on 2/15
> - paid in full on 2/22
> - received on 3/6 (no tracking info was provided)


Grrrr. ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's the post










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> The way the light is hitting makes it almost look black. Which has me wondering how the MPD II would look in PVD/DLC.


It would look sweet and bada$$. IMHO


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

black-plated titanium 42mm wristwatch would be desirable


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Magrette diver family photo, starring Regattare LE 44mm, MPD2 42mm, Dual Time PVD 42mm.









Magrette Dualtime looks perfect on Halios Tropix strap. Micro on Micro. Hahah.









Please excuse the fingerprint smudge on MPD2.


















Oh yeah, those yellow markings are bright.









Lume shot, left to right, Regattare, Dualtime, and MPD2.

Some thoughts.

MPD2 looks small and wear small diameter wise, and this puppy is stout, thick like a bulldog. The dial is smaller compared to Dualtime, both cases are at 42mm. Nonetheless, it is larger than the dial on Regattare.

On paper, flat crystal seems fine. However, when placed next to Dualtime and Regattare both with double domed crystal, the flat crystal is apparent. I picked the yellow markings option as I thought this would be a fun watch. Well this is a "FUN" watch alright. A nice touch to have bezel lume a different color than dial lume.

It is interesting that I notice polish lugs and shoulder of MPD2 a lot more than polish lugs and shoulder on Regattare. Perhaps the black matte bezel on MPD2 provided the high contrast with the polish?

Missing from the photo is my NIB Leoncino, not fitting with rest of the Magrette and my style, it is hanging out in F29.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Would you prefer the 44 mm?

Some thoughts.

MPD2 looks small and wear small diameter wise, and this puppy is stout, thick like a bulldog. The dial is smaller compared to Dualtime, both cases are at 42mm. Nonetheless, it is larger than the dial on Regattare.

On paper, flat crystal seems fine. However, when placed next to Dualtime and Regattare both with double domed crystal, the flat crystal is apparent. I picked the yellow markings option as I thought this would be a fun watch. Well this is a "FUN" watch alright. A nice touch to have bezel lume a different color than dial lume.

It is interesting that I notice polish lugs and shoulder of MPD2 a lot more than polish lugs and shoulder on Regattare. Perhaps the black matte bezel on MPD2 provided the high contrast with the polish?

Missing from the photo is my NIB Leoncino, not fitting with rest of the Magrette and my style, it is hanging out in F29.

Instagram: ten13th[/QUOTE]


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Would you prefer the 44 mm?

Some thoughts.

MPD2 looks small and wear small diameter wise, and this puppy is stout, thick like a bulldog. The dial is smaller compared to Dualtime, both cases are at 42mm. Nonetheless, it is larger than the dial on Regattare.

On paper, flat crystal seems fine. However, when placed next to Dualtime and Regattare both with double domed crystal, the flat crystal is apparent. I picked the yellow markings option as I thought this would be a fun watch. Well this is a "FUN" watch alright. A nice touch to have bezel lume a different color than dial lume.

It is interesting that I notice polish lugs and shoulder of MPD2 a lot more than polish lugs and shoulder on Regattare. Perhaps the black matte bezel on MPD2 provided the high contrast with the polish?

Missing from the photo is my NIB Leoncino, not fitting with rest of the Magrette and my style, it is hanging out in F29.

Instagram: ten13th[/QUOTE]


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine has finally arrived! Yay! 44mm Yellow. I won't post a picture because a) we all know what they look like, and b) I can't upload photos.

Just to confirm that they definitely ARE shipping out of order, because mine's number 44.

It's a lovely thing, isn't it. :-!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Patagonico said:


> Would you prefer the 44 mm?
> 
> Some thoughts.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

On paper I prefer 42mm, but in the metal 44mm would have been better fit for me. Do you have a 44mm you want to trade?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Doofus said:


> Mine has finally arrived! Yay! 44mm Yellow. I won't post a picture because a) we all know what they look like, and b) I can't upload photos.
> 
> Just to confirm that they definitely ARE shipping out of order, because mine's number 44.
> 
> It's a lovely thing, isn't it. :-!


Congrats.

FYI, my number is less than 1/2 of yours.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doofus (Aug 11, 2012)

I only mention the number because I am pretty sure there will be people who've had their watches for a while now, with higher numbers than me. I could be wrong, but I doubt they've only shipped 40-odd so far.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

I do not have any ... but I'm determined to take a 44 mm .. THX


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

chubby wristwatch and not-thick band


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Nothing new... just the good old dual time.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Dual Time*

That's excellent.


----------



## StuHardyNZ (Feb 14, 2018)

Just arrived, really nice 44mm Sport Diver 2.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

reluctantsnowman said:


> MPD II
> 
> View attachment 12969879


Nice and crisp against the black strap.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Nice and crisp against the black strap.


Thank you, its the Helm LS2 strap. Goes surprisingly well with this watch.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## edorange (Jun 17, 2016)

I am interested in getting the MPD II in 42mm. Does anybody knows the lug to lug size? Thanks

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

Piggybacking on the above request, would someone also post L to L for both 42 and 44mm please. If this case is the same as the MPP All Black that I have, it does not seem to wear large. For reference, my wrist is approx. 7 1/4.


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

I have received my Leoncino (10th Anniversary Edition) today. Absolutely amazing timepiece.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*anniversary Leoncino*

beautiful

congratulations


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

edorange said:


> I am interested in getting the MPD II in 42mm. Does anybody knows the lug to lug size? Thanks
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


Hi. 50mm l2l for the 42mm MPD II - wears smaller than 50mm imo.


----------



## edorange (Jun 17, 2016)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. 50mm l2l for the 42mm MPD II - wears smaller than 50mm imo.
> 
> View attachment 13002081


Great, thanks a lot 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. 50mm l2l for the 42mm MPD II - wears smaller than 50mm imo.
> 
> View attachment 13002081


Yes, lugs drop pretty sharply.


----------



## Xamazz (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi!
I still have not received the MPD2 or reply to the mail.
Is there still who did not receive the order?


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Xamazz said:


> Hi!
> I still have not received the MPD2 or reply to the mail.
> Is there still who did not receive the order?


I got mine on Tuesday. Worth the wait...


----------



## Xamazz (Mar 29, 2018)

Fomenko said:


> I got mine on Tuesday. Worth the wait...


Did you have a letter of dispatch?


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Xamazz said:


> Did you have a letter of dispatch?


I sent an email to Magrette last week complaining about the delayed shipment and the next day they replied sending me the shipping tracking number. They also include a free strap and a tool with my watch, because of this...


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Comparison between the first Moana Pacific Diver 44 mm and the MPD II in 42 mm.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Fomenko said:


> I got mine on Tuesday. Worth the wait...
> 
> View attachment 13017155
> 
> ...


Sweet pairing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Fomenko said:


> Comparison between the first Moana Pacific Diver 44 mm and the MPD II in 42 mm.
> 
> View attachment 13022967
> 
> ...


Nice combination!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fomenko said:


> I got mine on Tuesday. Worth the wait...
> 
> View attachment 13017155
> 
> ...


Wow that watch and those photos are amazing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fomenko said:


> I got mine on Tuesday. Worth the wait...
> 
> View attachment 13017155
> 
> ...


What size wrist do you have and do you know the lug to lug?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Fomenko said:


> I got mine on Tuesday. Worth the wait...
> 
> View attachment 13017155
> 
> ...


That yellow looks brilliant. It comes in 42mm too! Added to the list!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> That yellow looks brilliant. It comes in 42mm too! Added to the list!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Agree. This is a great looking combination. Really like Magrettes, not got round to ever getting one

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Fomenko said:


> Comparison between the first Moana Pacific Diver 44 mm and the MPD II in 42 mm.
> 
> View attachment 13022967
> 
> ...


Hi Formenko, where did you get that yellow strap from? Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Watch strap Cg-KB006210 22mm yellow textile/synthetic black stitching by CAMPAGNOLO

This is the link for the yellow strap! :-!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

New shoes


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> New shoes


Nice combo. That is s custom strap?

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

ten13th said:


> Nice combo. That is s custom strap?
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


 Thank you. Yes it is, Stonecreek strap.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Fomenko said:


> Watch strap Cg-KB006210 22mm yellow textile/synthetic black stitching by CAMPAGNOLO
> 
> This is the link for the yellow strap! :-!


Thanks Fomenko! Can I also ask where you got the other strap from with the yellow stitching?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

Has anyone put a shark mesh bracelet on the PD2? I am trying to order one for the 42mm (22mm lug). I cannot figure out the length of the bracelet i'd need (have 7.35 in wrist). Also, does anyone know the case thickness on the 42mm, I can't imagine it being the same as the 44mm.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Love those Magrettes. This is my second.


















Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BigBandito said:


> Love those Magrettes. This is my second.


Love my Vantage, very cool watch. Yours has gathered more patina than mine.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Thanks Fomenko! Can I also ask where you got the other strap from with the yellow stitching?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That strap in the 44 mm and this one in the 42 are both from Panatime...

















This one is 22 mm at the buckle and I was able to use an old Magrette buckle I had around.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Fomenko said:


> That strap in the 44 mm and this one in the 42 are both from Panatime...
> 
> View attachment 13036021
> 
> ...


Thanks Fomenko! Could I asked you or anyone one more question.

What is the thickness of the 42mm?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Thanks Fomenko! Could I asked you or anyone one more question.
> 
> What is the thickness of the 42mm?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I don't have the measuring tool to give you the exact thickness, but when I compare them they are almost the same... I'd say 14, maybe 15 mm. In any case, they both feel ok in your wrist, with a nice case and lugs that wrap them well.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Thanks Fomenko! Could I asked you or anyone one more question.
> 
> What is the thickness of the 42mm?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I don't have the measuring tool to give you the exact thickness, but when I compare them they are almost the same... I'd say 14, maybe 15 mm. In any case, they both feel ok in your wrist, with a nice case and lugs that wrap them well.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Fomenko said:


> I don't have the measuring tool to give you the exact thickness, but when I compare them they are almost the same... I'd say 14, maybe 15 mm. In any case, they both feel ok in your wrist, with a nice case and lugs that wrap them well.


I've placed an order! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

Magrette day!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

That is an unusual case.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

rodtp said:


> Magrette day!


I like the dressing up with alligator/croc.


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> I like the dressing up with alligator/croc.


Thanks mate ... It does like nice with those croc straps.

I've got a better pic to share from when I first changed the straps keeping Magrette original buckle.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> That is an unusual case.


Yeah it's a 60's style case ...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


Great racy pairing. It's a great match on both the Dual Time PVD and Regattare 11 PVD. Good call.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## LB Carl (Jul 8, 2016)

Taniwha


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

On a Breitling Croco'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regatarre 2011 LE





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium anniversary Kara


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Kara looks really nice. 
Seems a lot have been popping up for sale though...people not bonding with the colour perhaps?

Wearing my LE today again



















Struggling about whether to keep this one or not. It was my first nice watch and it is a great combination of strong and classy, with the added bonus of being a LE. I just don't wear it as much as it deserves with my collection trending towards smaller pieces for my smaller wrists. We'll see...

In the meantime I will keep enjoying it!

The newer smaller 11 looks good too but they appear to only be in PVD right now which isn't my jam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The Reg 11 PVD is dead sex'eh!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Amazing shot as always!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I don't know why persons bought Kara 11, 74, 98, 239, 243, 250, and 4___ and soon thereafter offered them for sale. Men with scrawny arms disliked them?

Yes, wristwatches with grey, silver, white, and black faces are 'safer' choices which coordinate with millions of black wrist straps ... while I can't put tan, brown, or black straps on a Kara. 
No problem, though...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Do you now what the lug to lug length and height are of the 42mm version?
Thanks!

Maybe i should just downsize to the 42mm version instead of losing a magrette alltogether.



mitchjrj said:


> The Reg 11 PVD is dead sex'eh!
> 
> View attachment 13073405


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If anyone has a side profile shot of the 42 and 44mm cases side by side i would love to see it.

Are the lugs on the 42mm proportionally longer than the 44?

I am also curious about the case height, specifically of the 2011 vs the 11 Regatarre. Wondering if the 42 wears smaller, shorter and less bulky. It seems like the lugs are almost as long and the case almost as tall as the 44. Has it really only been shrunk in diameter?

Cheers folks


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Boatswain: I’ve just bought a digital caliper and I’ve measured for you the Regattare 2011 (15,7mm) and the Moana Pacific Diver 42 mm (15,55 mm). It's not a huge difference, but the 42 mm does feel more compact in your wrist. Give it a try!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Boatswain, I’ve the Regattare LE as well. Love the watch but it is just a tad big for my taste. So when MPD2 was launched, I jumped on the 42mm version instead of the 44mm. In hindsight the 44mm would have been the better choice. The 42mm and 44mm have the same thickness, therefore 42mm proportionally feels even thicker than the 44mm version. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the effort fomenko. Much appreciated. 

Man you would think dropping 2mm in diameter and 300m in WR would shave off more than that.

Can you do a lug to lug length comparison too?

Pictures would also be most welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Boatswain, I've the Regattare LE as well. Love the watch but it is just a tad big for my taste. So when MPD2 was launched, I jumped on the 42mm version instead of the 44mm. In hindsight the 44mm would have been bigger choice. The 42mm and 44mm have the same thickness, therefore 42mm proportionally feels even thicker than the 44mm version.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks friend. I had a sneaky suspicion that the 42mm case wasn't actually that much better. The 44mm diameter never bothered me that much, the dial and bezel make it not seem huge, it's the 52mm length and 16mm height that make it a big watch. I think it wears well for that size to be honest but I would love it if the 42mm was 50mm long an 14mm high. Odd that they didn't shrink it proportionately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for the effort fomenko. Much appreciated.
> 
> Man you would think dropping 2mm in diameter and 300m in WR would shave off more than that.
> 
> ...


Ok, here you have pics from the side.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

A couple more here...


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

And here trying to show the lug to lug. Sorry about the pics being inverted, I will take too long to put them properly and I'm about to leave.
Hope this is useful!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow fomenko! Super helpful. I really appreciate that effort. 

I’ll do some thinking...

The only other question then for someone is if the Regatarre 11 is the same thickness as 42mm you show with the rotating bezel? My guess is probably yes, the midcase is still rather thick and they likely share the same 42mm midcase just with fixed versus rotating bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I own this Magrette. Any suggestions on how I can replace the bezel, which is starting to lose the lume (it's rubbing off) quite noticeably?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bummer. That looks like the style where the lume is printed on top as opposed to being applied into engraved recesses. 

I could be way wrong but i thought magrette may have made replacement bezels for those watches. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Bummer. That looks like the style where the lume is printed on top as opposed to being applied into engraved recesses.
> 
> I could be way wrong but i thought magrette may have made replacement bezels for those watches. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


You're correct. Get in touch with Dion. There are brushed and polished versions of etched and lume fulled DLC coated replacements.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man that pic makes me want one of those!

Brilliant!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

another Sunday on the beach


----------



## DiveFirstCoast (Jul 18, 2017)

Has anybody gotten an MPD 2 update yet? Its getting days away from the 30th


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

DiveFirstCoast said:


> Has anybody gotten an MPD 2 update yet? Its getting days away from the 30th


 For the Leoncino 10th Anniversary I've received the final invoice 2 or 3 days prior the release day and they dispatched it within 24 hours. Not sure if that how they do with every release but I was impressed with their fast turnaround.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Almost sold my LE 2011 ...

Happy to report it's still in the stable after a collection reshuffle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I’m at a research conference and incredibly I spied someone who I’m sure is wearing an MPP Blue. Going to have to track him down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Well, I'm back. I used to have a MPP with the steel bezel. Sold it because I had no idea what I was doing with my collection. 

Realized i missed the unique look of the Magrette. 

Would love to pre order the Kara. The titanium speaks to me. But the regular MPP looks great.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TexasTaucher said:


> Well, I'm back. I used to have a MPP with the steel bezel. Sold it because I had no idea what I was doing with my collection.
> 
> Realized i missed the unique look of the Magrette.
> 
> Would love to pre order the Kara. The titanium speaks to me. But the regular MPP looks great.


Didn't know you were gone. Anyhoo, I think we all know that there's a REALLY simple solution to your dilemma....


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Didn't know you were gone. Anyhoo, I think we all know that there's a REALLY simple solution to your dilemma....


I only meant as its back on the radar. Went on a seiko craze and now I have the ones I like the most so I'm looking at other stuff.

Decided it was very hard to wear any watch that really costs more than 800usd. Have a hard time even wearing my mm300.

Loved the MPP and miss it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TexasTaucher said:


> I only meant as its back on the radar. Went on a seiko craze and now I have the ones I like the most so I'm looking at other stuff.
> 
> Decided it was very hard to wear any watch that really costs more than 800usd. Have a hard time even wearing my mm300.
> 
> Loved the MPP and miss it.


My point was....if you can't decide, then get 'em both, lol!!!


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> My point was....if you can't decide, then get 'em both, lol!!!


ah I am caught up now. haha. I wish! Love the titanium of the Kara! But I also am not opposed to the 42mm version of steel. a little more subdued.


----------



## Focus Sport (Apr 7, 2018)

superb....


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

superb


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regatarre 2011 LE
It's happy warm weather is here as it gets more wrist time with no bothersome cuffs to obstruct it



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

"Regattare" is what the face reads.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BrianMcKay said:


> "Regattare" is what the face reads.


Whoa Nellie! You've got a long road ahead if you're planning on being the spelling/grammar cop 'round here!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple more from today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swapped over from the stock silicone strap to natural rubber version Dion sent me ages ago. I never bonded with it at first as it felt too thin for Regattare and a little bit over-branded.










I am not sure I have ever worn it on this strap for even a full day, maybe I will give it a couple days run here to see what I think. Perhaps not being a dust magnet and less bulky will grow in appeal...

What do you good folks think?









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Swapped over from the stock silicone strap to natural rubber version Dion sent me ages ago. I never bonded with it at first as it felt too thin for Regattare and a little bit over-branded.
> 
> I am not sure I have ever worn it on this strap for even a full day, maybe I will give it a couple days run here to see what I think. Perhaps not being a dust magnet and less bulky will grow in appeal...
> 
> ...


I'm actually diggin' it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!
I haven't ripped it off my wrist yet!
I think it may be a more comfortable strap in warmer weather.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Swapped over from the stock silicone strap to natural rubber version Dion sent me ages ago. I never bonded with it at first as it felt too thin for Regattare and a little bit over-branded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm of the opposite opinion - I love and have always loved the branded Magrette strap. It's superbly executed in my opinion and makes for a very complete look with the custom Magrette clasp. It's not a combination you often see. The execution is razor sharp on the cutouts and it wears very comfortably. As I have noted before I routinely boil a curve into my rubber straps and this is no different, takes the form really well.

So big +1 for me on the Magrette custom rubber.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion - I love and have always loved the branded Magrette strap. It's superbly executed in my opinion and makes for a very complete look with the custom Magrette clasp. It's not a combination you often see. The execution is razor sharp on the cutouts and it wears very comfortably. As I have noted before I routinely boil a curve into my rubber straps and this is no different, takes the form really well.
> 
> So big +1 for me on the Magrette custom rubber.
> 
> View attachment 13145223


Good points.

I'm already finding the branding is more subtle on the wrist than I anticipated. It is very crisply done too as you said and quite a soft and flexible rubber.

Foolishly I turned down the deployant clasp wanting something simpler and less bulky...regretting that now.

I did swap out the generic clasp I had for the MAGRETTE branded one from the silicone which is also great. The best fitting buckle I have ever hand especially for its size. It has presence but also hugs the strap and wrist perfectly without protruding and becoming snagging hazard.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

You brought up two good considerations for a strap: thickness and comfort.

I prefer when a strap "fills the lugs" - that is, the ends run smoothly across the tops. The Magrette strap does just that as it's thick at the end (which also a) creates reinforcement for the springbar, and b) creates the first visual plane.)

But it's tough to have a strap that thick end-to-end and have it be soft and supple for wearing comfort. So cutting it down after the lugs helps maintain flexibility and the steps add depth. There are three different planes to the strap!

These are why I have always been such a fan.









As for you regretting not getting the clasp it's funny that some hate it, thinking that it doesn't fit the vibe of the watch. Fair enough, but this just rules in my opinion...









And transfers beautifully to leather straps so long as they have a 22mm buckle width and rectangular tang holes...









By the way, the 42mm Moana Pacific Diver II comes with a new 20mm version of this clasp.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

You brought up two good considerations for a strap: thickness and comfort.

I prefer when a strap "fills the lugs" - that is, the ends run smoothly across the tops. The Magrette strap does just that as it's thick at the end (which also a) creates reinforcement for the springbar, and b) creates the first visual plane.)

But it's tough to have a strap that thick end-to-end and have it be soft and supple for wearing comfort. So cutting it down after the lugs helps maintain flexibility and the steps add depth. There are three different planes to the strap!

These are why I have always been such a fan.

View attachment 13145257


As for you regretting not getting the clasp it's funny that some hate it, thinking that it doesn't fit the vibe of the watch. Fair enough, but this just rules in my opinion...

View attachment 13145275


And transfers beautifully to leather straps so long as they have a 22mm buckle width and rectangular tang holes...

View attachment 13145279


By the way, the 42mm Moana Pacific Diver II comes with a new 20mm version of this clasp.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spot on!

I agree completely. Thick at the lugs so there are no gaps and then tapering in thickness so it isn't bulky at the clasp. There are surprisingly few straps that seem to have figured this out.

As you said the MAGRETTE strap does that.

Another key is the concave underside. That also contributes to keeping the total thickness of the material down for better flexibility and Breathability. The rubber that came with the Seaforth 2 has the same underneath profile and is supremely comfortable and flexible too. I think it is a BIWI.










I have tried some BC straps and man do they get stiff and loose their shape when they have to curve, especially if it's a thick one like a 317. The 315 and 270 aren't bad but not as good as this one.

I like the aesthetic of the clasp just thought the deployant underneath would be too bulky...but that was when I only had he silicone strap in hand. Much better I assume on the natural rubber which is thinner at the clasp end. Live and learn ?.♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Another key is the concave underside. That also contributes to keeping the total thickness of the material down for better flexibility and Breathability. The rubber that came with the Seaforth 2 has the same underneath profile and is supremely comfortable and flexible too.
> 
> I have tried some BC straps and man do they get stiff and loose their shape when they have to curve, especially if it's a thick one like a 317. The 315 and 270 aren't bad but not as good as this one.


Yes, the cutout underneath always helps. I'm a big fan of the Bonetto 317 as well. Great straps, that's my go to for smooth rubber or alternate colors like red and blue below. Always boiled.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great looking vantage and great patina


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Working the Regattare Chrongraph on ocean blue RIOS1931 'gator...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Working the Regattare Chrongraph on ocean blue RIOS1931 'gator...

View attachment 13147003


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great photo of one of the most overlooked MAGRETTE’s I reckon. 

Does that one have a seagull movement if I recall correctly? How does it perform?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Great photo of one of the most overlooked MAGRETTE's I reckon.
> 
> Does that one have a seagull movement if I recall correctly? How does it perform?


I wouldn't say overlooked, perhaps overshadowed by newer pieces as it was launched and sold out some time ago. My first and still my favorite. You're correct about the movement, the ST-19 (formerly the Swiss Venus 175 until Seagull picked up the IP and tooling.) It has worked great for me, both with this piece and the Moana Pacific Chrono. Winds and runs smoothly, and both typically within a couple seconds per day accuracy (at full or high wind.)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The branded strap is gaining some traction with me.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

All the chatter and pix about rubber straps made me swap off the leather for the OEM fitted...I'd almost forgotten how good it looks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s a beaut!

Looks great on the rubber too. 
Makes me want to try a rotating bezel version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the branded strap will be staying on for the foreseeable future.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beach day














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullingteeth (Mar 29, 2018)

On a blushark nato


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using TattleTalk


----------



## Pullingteeth (Mar 29, 2018)

Seaweed after swim


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pullingteeth said:


> Seaweed after swim


Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

tenth anniversary *Kara* #10


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Waterman on WatchGecko beads-of-rice...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful waterman. I really like the handset on those.

Wearing my Regattare LE today in the sun


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

grade-5 titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

rodtp said:


> Magrette day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems the Moana gets a lot of attention but the Leoncino is my personal favorite from Magrette.
More than a couple times I've had to step away from my computer to keep from buying one.

Excellent choice in color too!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman #41 of 500*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Moana Pacific Professional Kara*








grade-5 titanium Kara 
with straps that look like _grade-2_ titanium


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbadio1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Is that a 42 or 44


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Bigbadio1 said:


> Is that a 42 or 44


All of the Moana Pacific Pros are 44mm.


----------



## Watchmyroll (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watchmyroll said:


> View attachment 13346213


Wonderful!

We don't see too many of the engraved pieces around here.

Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CookEZ (Jul 28, 2015)

Has anyone been able to get a replacement clasp for their Magrette watch? I have the Kara, and it came with a defective clasp - they haven't responded to me when I tried email or the website form :-(


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

CookEZ said:


> Has anyone been able to get a replacement clasp for their Magrette watch? I have the Kara, and it came with a defective clasp - they haven't responded to me when I tried email or the website form :-(


Two questions...

First, what is the defect? If it has to do with the clasp "hood" (the top piece with the Magrette shield that clamps down) isn't staying closed it's likely because the little tines on the sides of the clasp body are pushed in. Can't explain but if you look you'll see. With a small flathead screwdriver you can nudge one or both out a little bit.

Secondly, I've heard on several occasions that Dion's email filter is overly aggressive and inquiries have found their way to purgatory. Try Stephan Trimbos over at FORaSEC - he's the official European distributor.

- - - Updated - - -



CookEZ said:


> Has anyone been able to get a replacement clasp for their Magrette watch? I have the Kara, and it came with a defective clasp - they haven't responded to me when I tried email or the website form :-(


Two questions...

First, what is the defect? If it has to do with the clasp "hood" (the top piece with the Magrette shield that clamps down) isn't staying closed it's likely because the little tines on the sides of the clasp body are pushed in. Can't explain but if you look you'll see. With a small flathead screwdriver you can nudge one or both out a little bit.

Secondly, I've heard on several occasions that Dion's email filter is overly aggressive and inquiries have found their way to purgatory. Try Stephan Trimbos over at FORaSEC - he's the official European distributor.


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

CookEZ said:


> Has anyone been able to get a replacement clasp for their Magrette watch? I have the Kara, and it came with a defective clasp - they haven't responded to me when I tried email or the website form :-(


I have. I received a replacement for my rose gold MPP a few years ago. I had to send the defective one back. They sent me a whole new rubber strap and clasp. 
These clasps are not my favorite and wish they would either be eliminated or made to be more robust. I don't even use the new one. Just put on a Pre-V buckle.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MarkDesigns said:


> These clasps are not my favorite and wish they would either be eliminated or made to be more robust.


It's interesting how the deployant can be a polarizing discussion. Personally I love them, have right from the beginning. I like how they elevate the presentation of a strap and watch collective. And I think they have enough balls in the design to work with rubber (butterflies/deployants are typically more dressy).

Save for a couple that have needed aforementioned tweak to the clips I have had no issues with them. Will always be on whatever strap I'm wearing assuming they fit.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> It's interesting how the deployant can be a polarizing discussion. Personally I love them, have right from the beginning. I like how they elevate the presentation of a strap and watch collective. And I think they have enough balls in the design to work with rubber (butterflies/deployants are typically more dressy).
> 
> Save for a couple that have needed aforementioned tweak to the clips I have had no issues with them. Will always be on whatever strap I'm wearing assuming they fit.


Unfortunately, I have to agree that clasp execution is probably the only place where I've seen Magrette fall short. The deployant on the rubber strap, while aesthetically a knockout, doesn't live up from a functional standpoint; in that it rarely fully locks without a bit of "finagling" first. And don't even get me started on the "Marquis de Sade designed" clasp found on the steel bracelet, lol! But these 2 relatively minor shortcomings certainly wouldn't dissuade me from ever adding more Magrette to the collection.

- - - Updated - - -



mitchjrj said:


> It's interesting how the deployant can be a polarizing discussion. Personally I love them, have right from the beginning. I like how they elevate the presentation of a strap and watch collective. And I think they have enough balls in the design to work with rubber (butterflies/deployants are typically more dressy).
> 
> Save for a couple that have needed aforementioned tweak to the clips I have had no issues with them. Will always be on whatever strap I'm wearing assuming they fit.


Unfortunately, I have to agree that clasp execution is probably the only place where I've seen Magrette fall short. The deployant on the rubber strap, while aesthetically a knockout, doesn't live up from a functional standpoint; in that it rarely fully locks without a bit of "finagling" first. And don't even get me started on the "Marquis de Sade designed" clasp found on the steel bracelet, lol! But these 2 relatively minor shortcomings certainly wouldn't dissuade me from ever adding more Magrette to the collection.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

CookEZ said:


> Has anyone been able to get a replacement clasp for their Magrette watch? I have the Kara, and it came with a defective clasp - they haven't responded to me when I tried email or the website form :-(


I had the same problem years ago on my blue dial MPP and I contacted Mitch through facebook. (Look for Magrette on facebook.) Mitch handles CS for the US. He sent me a replacement toot sweet. He also sold me the upgraded ceramic bezel for my MPP at the same time.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Aesthetically, I love them too. But can't use them. I think between the magrette branded rubber and the size of my wrist, the clasp lands right on my wrist bone and the clasp always digs into my bone. I haven't tried it on another strap yet though.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I have yet to find a Cordura/canvas style that works. This looks good as it appears thicker than most, fills out the lugs. The ones I have tried are too thin.


----------



## MarkDesigns (Mar 26, 2007)

Kind of grown apart from the rose gold. Really digging the Kara and MPP black dial/brushed bezel


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been awhile but I am enjoying some adventures with The Regattare 2011.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> I have yet to find a Cordura/canvas style that works. This looks good as it appears thicker than most, fills out the lugs. The ones I have tried are too thin.


Mitch, this strap is a custom canvas from red rock straps. It is quite thick. So much so is a bit of a PITA to get off. It's hard to pull the strap through the buckle far enough to get the buckle tongue out of the strap hole. Otherwise Dan makes a beautiful strap. Here is a grey on the Moana.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Man I love this watch and really enjoy spending a couple straight days with it.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

It is definitely a Magrette classic.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*








I've wanted us to 'bump' this Magrette discussion thread weekly.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: titanium Magrette Kara*



BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13444357
> 
> I've wanted us to 'bump' this Magrette discussion thread weekly.


Dig that look.


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

It is Fathers Day in NZ so this is couch surfing day......


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Any one have experience the dual time 18 have a gap between endlink and the case









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

brendanlcm said:


> Any one have experience the dual time 18 have a gap between endlink and the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I would look very closely to make sure the springbar is fully seated. Wiggle the link around.


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> No. I would look very closely to make sure the springbar is fully seated. Wiggle the link around.


Just down side (6 o'clock) endlink have this issue, otherside is perfect, I swapped two endlinks, the gap still remain on the 12 o'clock, so I suppose the problem is on the endlink, not the case

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone fitted the steel Magrette bracelet to a Kara?
Just wondering how bad the colour difference is. 
I know adding a steel bracelet will negate the lighter titanium case but i'm guessing a Ti bracelet isn't coming anytime soon, so its the only fitted bracelet option atm  

Chris


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> Has anyone fitted the steel Magrette bracelet to a Kara?
> Just wondering how bad the colour difference is.
> I know adding a steel bracelet will negate the lighter titanium case but i'm guessing a Ti bracelet isn't coming anytime soon, so its the only fitted bracelet option atm
> 
> Chris


I haven't tried, but if I recall the spring bar holes don't align. There would definitely be a tonal difference, whether or not that would bother you would be subjective. If you have another steel watch out it against the Kara and you'll see. In a perfect world I, too, would love a dedicated Ti bracelet for the Kara but that puppy would come at a price.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahh thanks didn't know the holes would be off just assumed the Kata would be the same as the regular MPP.
Would dearly love a Ti bracelet, curious to know the costs esp when the likes of hamtun can do it at a relatively cheap cost. Even the higher quality of Magrette surely shouldn't push the costs up to a prohibited level. &#55358;&#56596;☺

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahh thanks didn't know the holes would be off just assumed the Kata would be the same as the regular MPP.
Would dearly love a Ti bracelet, curious to know the costs esp when the likes of hamtun can do it at a relatively cheap cost. Even the higher quality of Magrette surely shouldn't push the costs up to a prohibited level. 🤔☺

Chris


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Finally found a matching colour rubber strap for dual time









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

There's mine. Simply love it.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

M.P.P. anniversary Kara


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Magrette Kara


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone know how I can get Magrette to answer my emails? Anyone had any luck getting Dion to respond? I want to buy a replacement bezel for the one on my Moana Pacific Pro that is losing its lume. I’ve asked four times, no response. Thanks. 


Bikes Over Cars


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Vantage on RIOS1931 for Panatime olive...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Vantage on RIOS1931 for Panatime olive...
> 
> View attachment 13495115


I always want to buy a Rios strap when you post one

@boatswainwatches


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13504589


Very Nice titanium pick up! I did notice that the Lume is missing from one the minute markers on the ceramic bezel. I'm sure Magrette can sort it out. Sorry to point that out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

SirJP said:


> Very Nice titanium pick up! I did notice that the Lume is missing from one the minute markers on the ceramic bezel. I'm sure Magrette can sort it out. Sorry to point that out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sonuva!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

SirJP said:


> Lume is missing from one the minute markers on the ceramic bezel.


Last week I knocked the wristwatch on a stone wall. Knocking a little paint out of the bezel was the only ill effect, so I'm content.


----------



## Loni (Dec 14, 2012)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13504589


May I ask what mesh is this and how is the fit? I bought a very similar looking one off eBay, and it rubs the watch case when moved so I took it off. Love the look though!


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Magrette Dual Time 18 -- much happier with on this new leather nato.


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Bought my Regattare 11 in mid September. Right now Magrette processing my order for Dual Time 18. You gotta love Magrette


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Bought my Regattare 11 in mid September. Right now Magrette processing my order for Dual Time 18. You gotta love Magrette

View attachment 13624887


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

triptical said:


> Bought my Regattare 11 in mid September. Right now Magrette processing my order for Dual Time 18. You gotta love Magrette
> 
> View attachment 13624887


Sweet. Love the DT18. Very clean with the blue dial, and the added zing from the narrow polished bezel against brushed case along with bracelet really ups the feel of the watch.


----------



## Tempus McTictok (Nov 8, 2018)

My newest tickety-tock...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tempus McTictok said:


> My newest tickety-tock...
> View attachment 13625851


Beauty


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

New addition to the family for serious desk diving.


----------



## martyhamann73 (Nov 18, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> Moana Pacific Chronograph...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

martyhamann73 said:


> mitchjrj said:
> 
> 
> > Moana Pacific Chronograph...
> ...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is an older model long sold out i'm afraid, they do pop up used occasionally though 

Chris


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Chrono PVD - again ... with the see-through case back and the fascinating chrono movement (seagull).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

And a Regattare Carbon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think they are knockout!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

berni29 said:


> I think they are knockout!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Agreed!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

chirs1211 said:


> This is an older model long sold out i'm afraid, they do pop up used occasionally though


'Tis correct. I still feel the Regattare and Moana Pacific Chronographs remain two of the coolest watches to come out of the micro (hate the term but is what it is) space in the last 10 years. They don't come up that often as Chris says.

Hence the frequent requests for another Magrette chrono.


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Sunny shot


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

in the car today after vacation
(M.P.P. anniversary-edition Kara)


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Family in full


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regattare LE today. Strong and Simple.



















I actually bumped into someone in the wild wearing a MPP. It was great to strike up a conversation with "Nice Magrette!". Pretty fun and unexpected.

I really liked the MPP and it put it on the radar.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

You gotta love Magrette


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I actually bumped into someone in the wild wearing a MPP. It was great to strike up a conversation with "Nice Magrette!". Pretty fun and unexpected.


Happened to me only once. Guy was amazed I recognized it (MPP Blue...an emerg doc at a research conference no less).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Happened to me only once. Guy was amazed I recognized it (MPP Blue...an emerg doc at a research conference no less).


Pretty fun.

This was someone I was interacting with at work (not a coworker but a client) and after a couple hours together we both noticed each other's watches. I wasn't wearing my MAGRETTE but I knew his MPP steel right away as soon as it peeked out from his coat. We then spent a good hour talking watches as we tried to keep the work going. He was a big MAGRETTE fan and got one for his son as well.

Sorry no pics to add to this post


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

On a black canvas









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> On a black canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That version (and strap combo) look great


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Several of us said in discussion threads in OmegaForum that we don't see interesting wristwatches "in the wild" day-to-day or week-to-week and that persons in public don't admire our watches. As a teacher, I don't see colleagues, students, or persons in 30A beachfront communities wearing noteworthy watches. 
I wrote that one lady colleague said that she liked my $49 Nautica watch (I think that the small, blue features matching the original blue straps drew her eyes).
But since then I've worn my M.P.P. Kara maybe two-thirds of days, and I've heard several remarks in various venues. 
But no one recognizes an M.P.P. or a Bathys Benthic or an Oris Aquis.



mitchjrj said:


> Guy was amazed I recognized it (MPP Blue...an emerg doc at a research conference no less).





boatswain said:


> ...after a couple hours together we both noticed each other's watches. ...I knew his MPP steel right away as soon as it peeked out from his coat. We then spent a good hour talking watches


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

triptical said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Great Christmas choice


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Thread refresh


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

triptical said:


> Thread refresh


...and one more DualTime...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

feeding the Magrette watch-appreciation thread


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Moana Pacific Professional Kara #10


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love that Kara!


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13880051


Really looks cool on mesh.


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

PAMster said:


> View attachment 13896305
> 
> View attachment 13896311


My first and still favorite! Love it on original rubber.


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Look good in any strap









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

brendanlcm said:


> Look good in any strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where from the leather (right)?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Carbon, alligator, and coffee beans.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

My first Magrette just arrived in the mail Saturday, thanks to WUS member NapoleonDynamite. Since being unboxed, it's only been off my wrist for a strap change, showers, and sleep.









I've got two leather straps coming for it from Germany, and a shark mesh from the UK. Been wanting a Magrette since they came out, so I'm very excited to have this.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Censport said:


> My first Magrette just arrived in the mail Saturday, thanks to WUS member NapoleonDynamite. Since being unboxed, it's only been off my wrist for a strap change, showers, and sleep.
> 
> View attachment 13903845
> 
> ...


Super cool watch, great shot. Looking forward to seeing the other straps and mesh.


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Where from the leather (right)?


Just bought from China, around 10usd

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Moana Pacific Pro Blue on red leather shark strap from steinhart









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13880051


Where can I get that mesh from

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Love for that piece is growing everyday


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

triptical said:


> Love for that piece is growing everyday


Well played. The Dual Time 18 looks great on leather but I still like it best on bracelet...a first for my Magrette's. Cool shot, BTW, against the technical drawing and blue trackball.


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Well played. The Dual Time 18 looks great on leather but I still like it best on bracelet...a first for my Magrette's. Cool shot, BTW, against the technical drawing and blue trackball.


Thank you.
I've got bracelet for it but I'm not wearing it. Why? In my opinion that bracelet is the weakest spot of that purchase. Especially the clasp is very thick and chunky (because of microadjustment probably). It doesn't matter tho. I wear all of my Magrettes on leather and I do make straps for myself ...so possibilities are endless really.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

triptical said:


> Thank you.
> In my opinion that bracelet is the weakest spot of that purchase. Especially the clasp is very thick and chunky (because of microadjustment probably).


Yes, I'll give you that on the clasp. For sure the adjustment mechanism forces the overall clasp to be too large/thick. I have actually looked for a suitable replacement clasp but just haven't done anything about it. While I love the ability to tweak the size in real-time as my wrist shrinks and swells that gets offset.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad to see another dual time blue. I enjoy mine on the bracelet and leather. True the clasp is quite large.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Blue Dual Time is a beaut but today I've felt like it's a ****** Time


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

triptical said:


> Blue Dual Time is a beaut but today I've felt like it's a ****** Time


Always loved this one.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

New straps have been arriving for my 42mm Diver II. I quite like the yellow.


----------



## jacksonpt (Feb 12, 2019)

I like it on the yellow. I had been avoiding the yellow markings, but this is sharp. I may reconsider...


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Owners of the Moana Pacific in 42mm - how long is the lug to lug length? Will it work on a 6.75" wrist?


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Watchcap said:


> Owners of the Moana Pacific in 42mm - how long is the lug to lug length? Will it work on a 6.75" wrist?


That's the size of my wrist. Works fine for me so far.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Edit: Mysterious double post.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watchcap said:


> Owners of the Moana Pacific in 42mm - how long is the lug to lug length? Will it work on a 6.75" wrist?


I can just pull off the 44mm case on my 6.75" wrist

Sorry I don't have handy pics but I can get some if you like


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Censport said:


> Edit: Mysterious double post.


Not so mysterious...this forum (or Tapatalk) does weird .... all the time.

Here's the Waterman on a purely mundane 7" wrist. Same 42mm case as the MPD II. Don't know if same thickness but should be given both have the box crystal.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Not so mysterious...this forum (or Tapatalk) does weird .... all the time.
> 
> Here's the Waterman on a purely mundane 7" wrist. Same 42mm case as the MPD II. Don't know if same thickness but should be given both have the box crystal.


That makes me want a bronze waterman


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

boatswain said:


> That makes me want a bronze waterman


As well you should!  Full agreement.


----------



## tommk (Nov 4, 2016)

Censport said:


> New straps have been arriving for my 42mm Diver II. I quite like the yellow.


Oh.. nice! What strap is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

tommk said:


> Oh.. nice! What strap is that?


Thanks! It's this one: https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p32931h641s653-Watch-strap-Flyboard.html


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wearing the Regattare LE today. Doesn't get as much wear during northern hemisphere winter but I know it's nice down in NZ!


----------



## tommk (Nov 4, 2016)

Censport said:


> Thanks! It's this one: https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p32931h641s653-Watch-strap-Flyboard.html


Thanks for the link! 
Darn.. was so ready to order one, but my MD2 is the 44mm so the lug width is too wide for that strap :'(

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Wearing the Regattare LE today. Doesn't get as much wear during northern hemisphere winter but I know it's nice down in NZ!


You just can't neglect good old mighty Regattare regardless geographic position and weather


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going for the Regattare again today



















This one has passed from any point of babying and is freely used as it should be. Lots of marks and scuffs. Very freeing and suits the rugged look.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Previously owned 2 Magrette and loved them both.....

Just ordered a 42mm MPD2 with white bezel.....owned the 44mm/yellow bezel b4, but flipped it....looking forward to the 42mm


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been looking back thru the thread, and was about a year ago that I had the 44mm MPD2, with the yellow bezel numerals....

Now gone with the 42mm and white.....

Will see how I like the polar differences, but I do ultimately feel that the size/colours of my original MPD2 purchase were perhaps the original reasons for it being flipped....

And for the record, this counts as my 2nd only ever “rebuy”!


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

My own personal holy trinity


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Been looking back thru the thread, and was about a year ago that I had the 44mm MPD2, with the yellow bezel numerals....
> 
> Now gone with the 42mm and white.....
> 
> ...


Cool 

I really dig the MPD II, the crispness of it. So for me the white bezel is my favorite, and I like compact'ness of the 42mm. Wears really well. Plus I have the original in 44mm so make for a great pair.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

triptical said:


> My own personal holy trinity


That's a nice trio.  I like seeing groups and how they complement each other. Covering a lot of bases here with the same fundamental design.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> On a black canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean look.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Still loving my Kara! Just put it on a new strap... Also looking forward to receiving my bronze Waterman!

View attachment 13965537


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

Nice shots guys. I don't have a pic to share, as my Leoncino has stopped working and I had to ship it back to NZ. That was 40 days ago but I haven't heard back from Dion or anyone else from Magrette at all. I'm spewin !!!

Sent from my Samsung Note9 using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

rodtp said:


> Nice shots guys. I don't have a pic to share, as my Leoncino has stopped working and I had to ship it back to NZ. That was 40 days ago but I haven't heard back from Dion or anyone else from Magrette at all. I'm spewin !!!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note9 using Tapatalk


I didn't have such problems but I've read Dion is rather quick and accurate with his reactions. Hope it's gonna end up soon with good effect.
Pictures for keeping the thread alive.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

triptical said:


> I didn't have such problems but I've read Dion is rather quick and accurate with his reactions. Hope it's gonna end up soon with good effect.
> Pictures for keeping the thread alive.


Nice pair of DT's! Always dug the white but late to the party. Love my blue DT18 though.

As Triptical said I have always had great response from Dion.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kara today


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

MPD2 42mm White is at the post office!
Can’t get it until tomorrow, but will throw up a pic or 2 once I have it....


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> MPD2 42mm White is at the post office!
> Can't get it until tomorrow, but will throw up a pic or 2 once I have it....


That's my favorite of the bunch


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Kara today...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Arrived....my 2nd attempt at this one....1st was a 44mm with yellow bezel, but never bonded.....dimensions always struck me as a little off, and the colour combo just didn't do it for me...

Now white bezel and 42mm, and gotta say bigger is not always berptter, as this just feels right!

Rubber and nato are nice, but metal is the way 2 go on the MPD2 IMHO - well, that and a black iso!

Sized and ready to go - Seiko please use Dions bracelet!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Arrived....my 2nd attempt at this one....1st was a 44mm with yellow bezel, but never bonded.....dimensions always struck me as a little off, and the colour combo just didn't do it for me...
> 
> Now white bezel and 42mm, and gotta say bigger is not always berptter, as this just feels right!
> 
> ...


Love it. Agreed it looks great on steel, despite my general preference for leather and rubber on this case. Try it on Tropic if you get the chance!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Love it. Agreed it looks great on steel, despite my general preference for leather and rubber on this case. Try it on Tropic if you get the chance!


Funny, but i do have a Tropic laying around here somewhere.......tomorrow for that one I think!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Arrived....my 2nd attempt at this one....1st was a 44mm with yellow bezel, but never bonded.....dimensions always struck me as a little off, and the colour combo just didn't do it for me...
> 
> Now white bezel and 42mm, and gotta say bigger is not always berptter, as this just feels right!
> 
> ...


Sharp!

Well done


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Arrived....my 2nd attempt at this one....1st was a 44mm with yellow bezel, but never bonded.....dimensions always struck me as a little off, and the colour combo just didn't do it for me...
> 
> Now white bezel and 42mm, and gotta say bigger is not always berptter, as this just feels right!
> 
> ...


Damn that looks so good on the bracelet, this is a brand I've wanted to try buy haven't yet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the yellow bezel. It provides a point of difference!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Still enjoying this one. Considering getting the rubber fitted strap but unsure how it would look on this model. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Funny, but i do have a Tropic laying around here somewhere.......tomorrow for that one I think!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Considering getting the rubber fitted strap but unsure how it would look on this model.


Trying to visualize it, would probably look really slick. Barring that another option if you're looking rubber is the most excellent Bonetto Cinturini Model 317 in blue. Or red if you really want to spice things up and play off the dial accents.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Love those straps and totally forgot they came in blue. Thanks may take a look on the bay to see what’s around. Choices are limited in Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Love those straps and totally forgot they came in blue. Thanks may take a look on the bay to see what's around. Choices are limited in Canada.


First off, respect on the avatar. LOVED me some Audioslave. Still one of the best concerts I have ever seen.

Secondly, don't need to rely on eBay or Canadian shops for the Bonetto's. Readily available online, for example WatchGecko. This is the blue 317 on the MPP Blue...


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

MPDII (42mm) and a fresh issue of Cycle World magazine. I've had worse days. ;-)


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Is anyone running a MPP on a Gunny Caitlin? I’m thinking about getting a Caitlin 6 (blue) for my Kara


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the moana Pacific and the Kara but also really like the Waterman. I was on the pre-order list but cancelled when I lost a job contract. They rarely come up for sale - if anyone wants to sell one please contact me!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, any one know where can find the blue tropic rubber strap that come with the new waterman


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Another Kara here. I also have the OG MP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

And my OG MP today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still haven't gotten around to trying my Uncle Seiko tropic, as plunked the OE rubber on and loving it!








Stunning watch, so well balanced and glad i got the 42mm white bezel this time round...

interesting, but Magrette is the only micro in my watch box right now!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> ...Or red if you really want to spice things up and play off the dial accents.


Had to try it for myself, and loving the look! Belmoto TrackDay on Janis Trading natural rubber with blasted fossil buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kara on Gunny Caitlin 6. I liked the look but it didn't seem as comfy as the rubber strap so its back on rubber!


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

On a Redrocks canvas.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Decisions decisions


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

I have three straps (so far) for my MPDII. Two black/yellow and one yellow/black. I can't pick a favorite, so they'll just have to keep taking turns.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Just arrived today....it's love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14043653


What strap is this? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

daveswordfish said:


> Just arrived today....it's love!


Always brings me joy wearing this one.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So i have the Dual time 18 blue with bracelet. Just picked up the 42 MPII release and I cannot get the bracelet to fit it. The lug holes appear to be the same and the same spring bars are being used. This is the latest bracelet by the way with the large clasp. Any ideas?


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't think I needed another Magrette/Belmoto, but I could not pass up the chance to trade for this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

daveswordfish said:


> Just arrived today....it's love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice one!!!

Ride A Bike.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

A little late to the party, but great looking watch!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Really like the looks of that one!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Fantastic looking watch and strap! It's on my wish list.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Great looking watch!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice combination! What kind of strap is that?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Agreed, that Regattare is striking!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Fantastic patina!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Seriously considering purchasing a MPD II. Has anyone had any issues with the STP 1-11 movement. I'm thinking specifically about the 2018 release of the MPD II. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Seriously considering purchasing a MPD II. Has anyone had any issues with the STP 1-11 movement. I'm thinking specifically about the 2018 release of the MPD II. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Censport said:


> View attachment 14065711
> 
> 
> I have three straps (so far) for my MPDII. Two black/yellow and one yellow/black. I can't pick a favorite, so they'll just have to keep taking turns.


Mine arrives this week. Can't wait. Can you share what type straps you have for the MPD II?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

The Magrette set - here is a trio - MPD with two unusual ones, the chrono (with see through back - can't stop watching that movement), and carbon fiber one.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Just arrived. More to come......









Not a great photo. Will post more later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is my diver 2 44mm
i had 2 magrettes over the years and i think build quality has improved along with a movement
anyway im missing a bracelet pin on a 24mm ss bracelet If anyone has an extra 1 i would like to buy it,please pm me
thanks in advance


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone here subscribe to Magrette's newsletter? A big one dropped tonight. MPP Titanium now in *black* as well as blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Anyone here subscribe to Magrette's newsletter? A big one dropped tonight. MPP Titanium now in *black* as well as blue.













That's a looker.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Coming just on a Zulu strap seems a bit odd. At $700 I would expect at least a rubber, leather or both. Especially with how good MAGRETTE straps are and how this watch screams rubber dive strap.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I subscribe to Magrette e-mail news and have also seen Magrette's posts in Instagram telling of a coming *blue, titanium* M.P.P. watch,
which I don't need because I *have* a blue, titanium M.P.P. Kara.
.
At 7:35, as I walked to my car, I looked at my phone to see what's new, and saw that at 7:06 Magrette had sent an e-mail newsletter. 
While walking I skimmed it and read that at midnight in GMT (7:00 here) I could order a *black*-face-and-bezel, titanium M.P.P. 
So I immediately ordered one while standing in a car-parking lot.
.
While walking and standing, looking at my smartphone screen, I didn't notice that the black version has a small, round date aperture.
I didn't notice that the casebacks will be *stainless steel*.



boatswain said:


> just on a Zulu strap ... At $700 I would expect at least a rubber... Especially with how good MAGRETTE straps are


.







.
According to that Instagram post, *blue, case-fitted *straps are only for the Kara.
How about *pale grey*, and *black*, case-conforming straps?
How about navy blue, and black, *non-fitted* straps?
How about titanium casebacks?
I had thought that if Magrette isn't spending money on decorated movement rotors and exhibition casebacks, and $733 preorder is higher than $720 Kara preorder ...

Magrette could offer, even at extra cost,
a titanium bracelet and sliding-adjustment clasp or non-adjustable clasp,
non-conforming rubber straps with titanium deployant or titanium tang buckle and fixed strap keeper,
Cordura straps with titanium deployant or titanium tang buckle and fixed strap keeper,
or newly-styled navy blue and black leather straps with titanium deployant or titanium tang buckle and fixed keeper.

Zulu straps seem cheap, with goofy metal rings. Zulu and NATO straps lift thick Magrette watches off wrists and retain water and sand.

Maybe Magrette is developing new titanium, bronze, and steel accessories for various watches.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

My Magrette lives on a blue Erika MN strap where it is very happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> ...I *immediately* ordered one while standing in a car-parking lot.
> .
> Royal-blue, case-fitted straps are only for the Kara.
> How about *pale grey*, and *black*, case-conforming straps?
> ...


Parking Lot Purchase! Savage...sign of the times, love it. I've done the same, the modern era brings "impulse buy" to a whole new level.

As to the strap complement in the new lineup I'm of two minds. On the one hand, yes having the rubber or otherwise included would be great. But on the other everyone has different tastes. Can't please all regardless of the offer. That said, per above _"could offer even at extra cost"_...nothing stopping adding to the cart from their accessories page.

Hadn't thought about a grey strap option...that would look wicked against titanium.



BrianMcKay said:


> I had thought that if Magrette isn't spending money on decorated movement rotors and exhibition casebacks...


Higher cost on new Sellita movement though, vs. previous STP. No clue on what that would be, how much for the SW200-1 vs STP1-11.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> View attachment 14191239


Nice and clean


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Nice and clean


Hopefully I can keep it that way. It's only about 3-4 weeks old at this point!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.
*Erika's Originals* MN-style strap and Magrette M.P.P. *Kara*


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14192609
> 
> .
> *Erika's Originals* MN-style strap and Magrette M.P.P. *Kara*


Damn that's a good look.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a black Ti MPP to go with my Kara but i would love them to do a Ti bracelet to match this one 

Chris


----------



## Mountaineer (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry if you are seeing 2 of this picture. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to delete the sideways one.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

This...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regattare 2011 ETA LE










I sometimes think I may sell this...then I wear it and remember how much I love it, large chunkiness and all


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tommk (Nov 4, 2016)

This has been doing some sort of come back over the last couple of days..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

T3C said:


>


First!

First Waterman Bronze I have seen in the wild. Congrats!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Road trip with the MPD II....





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are they shipping? If so, I'm away on leave for a month and will have to get then to defer.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> First!
> 
> First Waterman Bronze I have seen in the wild. Congrats!


Thank you Mitch. Didnt expect it to arrive so soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Are they shipping? If so, I'm away on leave for a month and will have to get then to defer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yessir they are!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

There have been posts on the Magrette social channels, now shipping in order received. So earliest pre-orders have been getting notified and moving down the list. Both WM and MPP titanium.



Red PeeKay said:


> Are they shipping? If so, I'm away on leave for a month and will have to get then to defer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll jump in here as well... arrived just as I got home from work. Very pleased!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*not shipping*

Magrette sends wristwatches to us via airplanes and trucks.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't wait till mine shows up. No shipping notification yet, but I'm hoping soon.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

My Waterman is on the way  currently on the plane winging it's way to Wales, hopefully won't take too long getting through UK customs  

Chris


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Waterman bronzes look great guys! Enjoy!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Waterman DLC on Panatime Panor burgundy suede.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regattare LE yesterday

This one has become my adventure watch as it is now well past pristine. Very freeing and a great watch for rugged outdoor exploits


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

MPDII...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Yup. Definitely cool. Definitely summer.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, mine says hello also.

Yes very summer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

White Tuesday


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Waterman


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Great look.



awrose said:


> Waterman


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

New arrival: First Magrette, first bronze.


----------



## eltonj (Apr 24, 2014)

Love these watches. Do all orders ship out of Auckland?

Can anyone share their experience with duties to Canada or the US (i.e. pay them every time or 1/2 the time, the % rate they were charged, etc.)?


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

eltonj said:


> Love these watches. Do all orders ship out of Auckland?
> 
> Can anyone share their experience with duties to Canada or the US (i.e. pay them every time or 1/2 the time, the % rate they were charged, etc.)?


Living in UK so used european distribution thru forasec.com. 
Same price as I'd ordered from NZ with all duties included in final payment.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

eltonj said:


> Love these watches. Do all orders ship out of Auckland?
> 
> Can anyone share their experience with duties to Canada or the US (i.e. pay them every time or 1/2 the time, the % rate they were charged, etc.)?


To Canada via NZ Post (which then transitions to Canada Post) has been seamless. I have either paid $0.00 for Customs/duties, or around CAD$20. That's it (mostly no charge at all). Have never understood why little to no import impact with this service but has been great.

That said with the vagaries of import tariffs one person's experience at one moment in time won't necessarily translate to yours. Global economy my a$$.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*not ships*

Magrette sends wristwatches to us via airplanes and trucks, not ships.


----------



## eltonj (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice, sounds like a lesser chance of paying full duties than with other brands.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

eltonj said:


> Very nice, sounds like a lesser chance of paying full duties than with other brands.


Well...it's not up to Magrette nor other brands to dictate how local duties work. It's simply fortuitous that the combo of item value, NZ Post and regional carriers have seemed to work. You would get just as badly burned if Dion switched to FedEx.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

My MPD II...









I paid no customs to U. S. and had it in 6-7 days from ordering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

In the United States, an item valued at eight hundred dollars, or less, comes in duty-free.
.
.
.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Last night, I attended a local watch club meeting. Lots of Rolexes and Omegas, of course. I had the only Magrette. Most who saw it weren't familiar with the brand.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Censport said:


> Last night, I attended a local watch club meeting. Lots of Rolexes and Omegas, of course. I had the only Magrette. Most who saw it weren't familiar with the brand.


Good choice for a watch gathering. Bring something unique. Which did you have? What were the comments?


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Good choice for a watch gathering. Bring something unique. Which did you have? What were the comments?


It was my 42mm MPDII on a shark mesh bracelet. Lots of compliments, with a few taking photos or putting the name on a list in their phone for future research.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14393627


Damn. Just... Damn.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I thought that that photo wasn't good because the sky and gulf are uninteresting, and the sapphire is reflecting sky and clouds.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> I thought that that photo wasn't good because the sky and gulf are uninteresting, and the sapphire is reflecting sky and clouds.


The sky and gulf weren't the point of the photo though.  And as such they're blurred in the background - which is the go to when the background is uninteresting. As for the reflection gives a sense of place and atmosphere. All told this water-ready watch is clearly at the beach under open sky where it belongs, which is all the extra detail you need. That's the photo geek talking.

The watch geek is just looking at that mesh and thinking "man that looks great". Where is the bracelet from?


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Ebay.com
If you like Kara photos, see the "Watch on the Beach" discussion.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

MPD II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommk (Nov 4, 2016)

MDP2 on PU Ballastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuHardyNZ (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

StuHardyNZ said:


> View attachment 14449303
> View attachment 14449303


I'm gonna have to put mine back on steel. That looks great.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm surprised nobody has posted this:

https://www.magrette.com/shop/3758170275920

New Waterman GMT. Thinking steel pepsi is my favorite.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm surprised nobody has posted this:
> 
> https://www.magrette.com/shop/3758170275920
> 
> ...


It's a beauty for sure.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

On cheap rubber £6 from eBay that fits perfectly.


----------



## tommk (Nov 4, 2016)

triptical said:


> On cheap rubber £6 from eBay that fits perfectly.


Oo.. got a link or name?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Since search couldn't find any discussion threads bout Magrette I'll just marshall my way in here with a question. 

Stumbled upon this watch in my microbrand quest and fell in love in Moana Pacific Professional Titanium,blue dial blue strap...considering lug2lug is quite beefy(53mm) I wonder is there any owners with 7.5(ok,7.48 or 19cm) wrist size to share their experiences w me before I commit my 775€ to it lol

Best regards


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

trouble said:


> Since search couldn't find any discussion threads bout Magrette I'll just marshall my way in here with a question.
> 
> Stumbled upon this watch in my microbrand quest and fell in love in Moana Pacific Professional Titanium,blue dial blue strap...considering lug2lug is quite beefy(53mm) I wonder is there any owners with 7.5(ok,7.48 or 19cm) wrist size to share their experiences w me before I commit my 775€ to it lol
> 
> Best regards


Here is my full size Moana Pacific Professional Black LE (full size)on my at the time 7.25 wrists. 

















And here is my Moana Pacific Diver ii 10th anniversary edition mid size (42mm version ) on my now 7inch wrists. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot,black one w blue strap is stunning too,making my choice hard lol


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

trouble said:


> Thanks a lot,black one w blue strap is stunning too,making my choice hard lol


Yeah I feel that one is a better fit for my wrist. It's a smaller 42mm with 22mm lugs. Instead of the 44mm 24mm lugs of the full size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

trouble said:


> ...is there any owners with 7.5(ok,7.48 or 19cm) wrist size to share their experiences


I would argue both the 44mm and 42mm are "full size" - they're just different sizes.

I love how my 44mm Magrette's fit on my 7" wrist, but also the 42's. And the MPP Ti benefits from a lighter material.










Thought I had a wrist shot of a 42mm on phone but don't.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I reckon with 7.5" wrists it will look great.

This is a watch design that is supposed to wear a bit large and looks good doing so.

I can make it work on my 6.75" wrist. The lug length is deceptively forgiving due to the curved lugs.


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks a million for input yall ,I'm pulling the trigger on Titanium tomorrow. Price is a bit steeper from EU reseller but I don't mind for this piece of beauty. I'll return w pics


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trouble said:


> Thanks a million for input yall ,I'm pulling the trigger on Titanium tomorrow. Price is a bit steeper from EU reseller but I don't mind for this piece of beauty. I'll return w pics


Fun!

That's a great watch 

I'll be looking forward to your pics and thoughts on it!

Happy waiting


----------



## jfstrat (Feb 19, 2009)

Great watch. It'll be perfect for 7.5" wrists. That is my wrist size and the watch seems a bit small when I first put it on. But, I have bigger watches than it in my rotation.

Enjoy!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's my Moana Pacific Professional Black (Swiss Made STP1-11 movement) that I really like but just don't wear (I have an older Omega Seamaster that I continue to wear instead). I plan to post it for sale soon, I'll post in the sales forum when I'm allowed to post there (looks like my permission stale dated since it's been a few years since I posted a new thread?).


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

The 44mm is pretty big, but light in Ti, and even lighter on an MN. Here is mine 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's mine, a Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Black


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Modern Magrette Classic.  Still love it.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*for your information, if anyone cares*

Moana Pacific Professional - *Kara edition* watch measurements:
.
44 mm-wide grade-5 titanium case; 
steel-and-glass case back; 
47 mm springbar-to-springbar distance; 
24 mm width between lugs; 
15.8 mm thick
.
without straps: *90* grams (*3.1* ounces)
with thin, cheap, cloth-and-leather straps and a tang buckle: *103* grams (*3.6* ounces)
with _Erika's Originals_ MN-style elastic strap: *107* grams (*3.7* ounces)
with _Kara_-edition fitted blue rubber straps and a _tang buckle_: *126* grams (*4.4* ounces)
with _Borealis_ (_Isofrane_-style) rubber straps tapering to a 22 mm tang buckle: *128* grams (*4.5* ounces)
with cheap, steel 'shark mesh' bracelet & a pressed clasp: *153* grams (*5.39* ounces)


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Fresh from the post. The MP Pro Titanium


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Broten said:


> Fresh from the post. The MP Pro Titanium
> 
> View attachment 14647297


First shot in the wild!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*M.P.P. titanium -- 10 of 200*

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional - 2019 *titanium* edition watch
that I received today, after last week's vacation
.







.
44 mm-wide titanium case; _steel_ caseback; 
47 mm springbar-to-springbar distance; 
24 mm between strap-mounting lugs

*weights:*
*without* straps: *100* grams or 3.5 ounces (10 grams heavier than Kara)
with *H2O*-brand 24 mm-wide leather straps and tang buckle: *124* grams or 4.37 ounces
with Magrette 24 mm-wide *ZULU* strap: *127*+ grams or 4.49 ounces
with Magrette unlabeled, grooved, black *rubber* straps tapering to 22 mm-wide Magrette tang buckle: *128* grams or 4.51 ounces
with thin *stingray*-skin straps tapering to a 22 mm Magrette tang buckle: *119* grams or 4.19 ounces
with thin *stingray*-skin straps and 22 mm-wide Magrette deployant clasp: *130* grams or 4.58 ounces
with *Borealis* Isofrane-style rubber straps tapering to a 22 mm tang buckle: *138* grams or 4.86 ounces
with steel 'sharkmesh' bracelet & clasp for 19 cm (7.5-inch) wrist: *163* grams or 5.75 ounces
.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a cool look on ray!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*f.y.i.*

2019 Moana Pacific Professional | titanium | black or blue: 
.
preorder: $*698* + $35 postage = $*733*​after October 31: $*758* + $35 postage = $*793*
.
.
2017 Moana Pacific Professional | titanium | Kara edition:
.
preorder: $*685* + $35 postage = $*720* 
later orders: $*755* + $35 postage = $*790*


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14712047


Is that a Panatime carbon strap? I have one for my Regattare Carbon with red stitch.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Yes, sir. I bought from Panatime a 24 mm-wide polyurethane strap set (non-tapering, sailcloth-look)
and this tapering, woven-fiber-look embossed leather set.
They're *so light*.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Indeed, they wear very well. I personally don’t like untapered, particularly at 24mm. But the tapered version to 22mm fits the Magrette clasp perfectly.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I like the *look* of the non-tapering, cloth-look polyurethane straps. And I could '*brush' *the pleasant, modest buckle and tang with sandpaper.
But my wrist didn't like them. 
One tang hole makes the set too snug, and the next one makes the set too loose. 
I thought of 'boiling a curve" in the set and perhaps cutting another tang slot with an X-acto knife.

But I put on this *embossed leather *strap set, and my wrist likes it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2011 LE


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Has anyone experienced issues with the strap, pin, and case aligning on their MPP? I have a Kara and the pin keeps popping out on the 6 o’clock side. I switched the pins between the 2 sides and still get the same issue. I can hear the pin seating into the case but it is not secure and wriggling the strap to test it will cause the pin to pop out. It’s the most annoying thing. First off, it feel off my wrist, luckily not very far to the floor and I was at home when it happened. But I cannot wear it now until I can find a resolution for this issue. This issue is not helped with Magrette’s short 12-month warranty either.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

K1W1 said:


> Has anyone experienced issues with the strap, pin, and case aligning on their MPP? I have a Kara and the pin keeps popping out on the 6 o'clock side. I switched the pins between the 2 sides and still get the same issue. I can hear the pin seating into the case but it is not secure and wriggling the strap to test it will cause the pin to pop out. It's the most annoying thing. First off, it feel off my wrist, luckily not very far to the floor and I was at home when it happened. But I cannot wear it now until I can find a resolution for this issue. This issue is not helped with Magrette's short 12-month warranty either.


Yes and no.

Yes in regards to the pin popping out, but I haven't found it an alignment issue so much as collateral damage from such a tight fit of the integrated strap to the mid-case. There is just no wiggle room when you're trying to install it. But once the pins are properly seated _right to the shoulder_ of the springbar I have never once had a failure. It's in there solid. Huge PITA to get it set up but after that no issue. I'll confess that it makes me think twice about strap rotations, although of all the pairings I have tried I still like that original blue integrated rubber the best.

A few things that help (but still challenging): Make sure the springbar is _dead nuts straight_, roll it on a table to see if it wobbles. If it's bent in any way that will compound your problems. Secondly, try using a slightly thinner (but not chintzy) pin that allows a bit more play within the barrel of the strap to help you position the the ends. Third, if your sight isn't great at short distances get a magnifier and look _closely_ to ensure the shoulder of the spring bar is _flush_ against the inside of the lug. If it's not the pin won't hold - use your strap tool to maneuver the pin full into position.

On another note I'm curious on your frame of reference for the "short" 12-month warranty. Is that not standard amongst the micro brands?

PS. Worst case-and I concede it's not ideal given the otherwise superb execution of the original integrated rubber-but if you throw up your hands or just don't have the confidence the pins will hold there are other great rubber pairings to consider. The latest iterations of ISOfrane-style vented rubber from the likes of _Deep Blue_ and _Borealis_ to name a couple are superb, much better than the ...... silicone knockoffs that otherwise populate the market. Soft, supple, just beautiful straps particularly the Deep Blue. Of course if you're happy to part with the dough nothing beats the original ISO. For a solid rubber strap my favourite aftermarket is still the _Bonetto Cinturini Model 317_. Outstanding quality, and I really appreciate the "tube" shaped end that fills out the lugs so nicely.

Each of these strap options happily accommodate the original Magrette deployant clasp if you're so inclined. And it just so happens I have shot mine on both in the past, see below for reference.

If you still want to stick with Magrette-branded rubber there is still the original black version with the straight lug available. Not cheap as it comes with the clasp as well, but still love that strap and works well here albeit not color-matched.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed reply. Appreciate it. I will try to play around with it some more and look more closely at getting it properly seated. I was thinking about putting it on a Gunny Caitlin or Isofrane as a last resort but, to be honest, I’d like to keep it on the original rubber strap. 

Also, yes 12-month warranty is probably reasonable. I don’t wear it a lot and am bummed that this started happening after I’ve had it over 12-months!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

K1W1 said:


> ...this started happening after I've had it over 12-months!


At a minimum would be good to replace the current springbars.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Way back when I had a problem with the stock spring bar popping out once. Beefed it up with better bars and haven't had an issue since.

On the wrist today.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cheers fellas!

Edit: I Was able to take a close look tonight and could see that one end of the spring bar was not fully extending. I got it to seat pretty easily with some gentle persuasion with my spring bar tool. It is holding pretty tight now and will be back on my wrist tomorrow. Thanks again guys for the replies and assistance, its what I love most about the WUS community!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

K1W1 said:


> Cheers fellas!
> 
> ...one end of the spring bar was not fully extending. I got it to seat pretty easily with some gentle persuasion with my spring bar tool. It is holding pretty tight now...


Good to hear. I actually approach every strap change with the same inspection now, any watch, any strap. Double check that seating every time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DRWells (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DRWells said:


> View attachment 14948001


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

mitchjrj said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Yes in regards to the pin popping out, but I haven't found it an alignment issue so much as collateral damage from such a tight fit of the integrated strap to the mid-case. There is just no wiggle room when you're trying to install it. But once the pins are properly seated _right to the shoulder_ of the springbar I have never once had a failure. It's in there solid. Huge PITA to get it set up but after that no issue. I'll confess that it makes me think twice about strap rotations, although of all the pairings I have tried I still like that original blue integrated rubber the best.
> 
> ...


wow, I have to say this is a very nice blue tone, blue is a color that is rarely done right.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette-brand Zulu-style strap that I like........Length is just-right.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I liked the blue _Borealis_ ladder-style straps on my Kara, 
so I bought a black _Isofrane_ set for the black & titanium M.P.P.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Borealis straps


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Fomenko said:


> My first two Magrettes. The bronze/brass is gone now!
> 
> View attachment 1576682
> 
> ...


The engraving is really impressive!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


>


That one looks great. Can u write some datails- model nr?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Melon84 said:


> That one looks great. Can u write some datails- model nr?


It is the Moana Pacific Diver II. 42mm, 22mm at the lug. I forget the length. 50 maybe? There are 2 versions, one with the numbers in white on the bezel and this one which has the numbers in yellow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Moana Pacific Professional ~ Kara edition


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Beautiful photo Brian !



BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 15071281
> 
> Moana Pacific Professional ~ Kara edition


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

The latest one


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> The latest one
> 
> View attachment 15112345


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> The latest one
> 
> View attachment 15112345


Congrats!

The waterman is a great design.

A titanium version would be sweet.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

MPDII...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

No longer have it, but it was a nice watch...


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

In 44mm, thanks to Mr. WongWatch.:-!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

pneuby said:


> In 44mm, thanks to Mr. WongWatch.:-!


Still a classic! And on an original strap, too.


----------



## tommk (Nov 4, 2016)

Took awhile to get here due to the pandemic, but finally here









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

tommk said:


> Took awhile to get here due to the pandemic, but finally here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## tommk (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap combo is 

Makes me want to try an iso style on mine.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> That strap combo is
> 
> Makes me want to try an iso style on mine.


Thanks. This ones a knock off. Silicon, not rubber. A little clunky for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92mk2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Finally made it around the world. New Zealand, North America and finally here to kuwait lol. Being deployed does allow for patience to build lol.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

92mk2 said:


> Finally made it around the world. New Zealand, North America and finally here to kuwait lol. Being deployed does allow for patience to build lol.


Looks great. Enjoy and wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of my two. MPP Steel and MPP "KARA" edition.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Both great.

I especially like the Kara


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Steel on steel. Blue on blue. That's a great set.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have my eye on a Leoncino next. I love the Magrette brand and Dion is awesome. 
Mike


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

desire68 said:


> I have my eye on a Leoncino next. I love the Magrette brand and Dion is awesome.
> Mike


The Leo is definitely cool and unique.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Love the Anniversary Leo too. Maybe go for an engraved piece next year. 
Mike


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Last night, I went through every single one of the 50 pages in this thread before posting pics of my current two earlier this morning. I only got into Magrette this year but I can safely say that I’m here to stay. I’ve posted a couple of vids of each piece and even posted a “thank you” vid to show my appreciation for Dion as he went above and beyond to help me out when I needed to get the KARA edition serviced a few weeks ago. 
Fantastic brand and company. I’ll be adding to my collection for real. 
Mike


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keep it coming

Nice to keep MAGRETTE on the map here.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Keep it coming
> 
> Nice to keep MAGRETTE on the map here.


Definitely will do. Can't wait for that Leo. 
Mike


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Welcome to the family desire68.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

triptical said:


> Welcome to the family disaster68.


"disaster68" oh dear?


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

desire68 said:


> "disaster68" oh dear


Oh my god. Bloody autocorrect. Edited. Sorry brother.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

triptical said:


> Oh my god. Bloody autocorrect. Edited. Sorry brother.


Thats too funny mate. The thing is "disaster68" might just be more fitting, especially where this hobby is concerned ? 
Mike


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

New Waterman release just to hand.... https://magrette.com/shop/4807070744656










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> New Waterman release just to hand.... https://magrette.com/shop/4807070744656
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the email on this one this morning. It's nice, but I'm after something else right now. 
Mike


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

desire68 said:


> Got the email on this one this morning. It's nice, but I'm after something else right now.
> Mike


Likewise... damn Russian bronzo probably inbound and thinking a Deep Blue titanium lefty.

I already have the bronze Waterman so that itch is scratched.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## quasitime (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey all. Was looking to put a bracelet on my Dual Time, and wondering if any of you fellow Magrette fans had experience with 3rd party bracelets that fit well? Was thinking of trying Watch Gecko straps initially.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

quasitime said:


> Hey all. Was looking to put a bracelet on my Dual Time, and wondering if any of you fellow Magrette fans had experience with 3rd party bracelets that fit well? Was thinking of trying Watch Gecko straps initially.


I have the DT Blue on stock bracelet and very well-suited being on steel. The WatchGecko BOR looks great on the Waterman and is of excellent quality. Couple of tangents there but hopefully you get the gist.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohhh, I never updated this thread with my current Magrette pieces. Time to rectify that. 
Mike


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Magrette Waterman PVD showing of some "Lume"


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Leonchino "pure elegance"


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

triptical said:


> Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


Very nice and you don’t see them coming up for sale too often either. Looking for a Pro Ti Black for my next Magrette purchase. 
Mike


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Just pull the box out of the closet as i was contemplating an ever expanding collection and thinking about starting a new year’s sales blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

I am a fan ….
One more to come !?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Here we go … the one i keep taking off my wrist for a good reason. Watching this fascinating mechanical chrono movement in action. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone knows if Magrette will have a store in EU?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tetosaudi said:


> Anyone knows if Magrette will have a store in EU?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I think they have worked with a EU store in the past. 

Forasec, I believe 

Looks like they may be closed though now.


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

This one arrived yesterday and it was in brand new collector condition 😎💙🖤


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Added the dual timer a short while ago. Brand new from Five Forty Five watches in NZ


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

New one just in. Moana Pacific Diver ll. Lovely.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

desire68 said:


> New one just in. Moana Pacific Diver ll. Lovely.
> 
> View attachment 17009746


Nice always liked their bezeled divers


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just got this one in. Moana Pacific Pro Ti Black 2nd edition. Lovely


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

desire68 said:


> Just got this one in. Moana Pacific Pro Ti Black 2nd edition. Lovely
> 
> View attachment 17011096


That one looks great! 

Love that brushed bezel.


----------



## triptical (Dec 16, 2017)

New addition to my Magrette family


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

triptical said:


> New addition to my Magrette family


Lovely Leoncino 🖤


----------

